# It's about time! Caroulemapoulen's collection!



## caroulemapoulen

Hi everyone, 

I've been in here for some time now, and I still don't have a collection thread, so here you go!

I took this pictures today, of all of them together:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Here's pictures of the seperate:

Givenchy Nightingale Maxi '08


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Prada drawstring pouch '09:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Miu Miu Suede Tie Dye Clutch '07


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Proenza Schouler PS1


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Balenciaga Pom Pom CGH '09


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Oh, love your collection!  The Miu Miu clutch is soo cute! I like your collection because the bags are so different.  I never saw that Prada bag before, really cute and fun


----------



## caroulemapoulen

LOREBUNDE said:


> Oh, love your collection!  The Miu Miu clutch is soo cute! I like your collection because the bags are so different.  I never saw that Prada bag before, really cute and fun



Thank you very much! I just got the Prada bag two days ago! I love it too, can't wait to take her out!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

You should post pics in the Prada forum


----------



## caroulemapoulen

She already has her own thread there 

http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/my-first-prada-baby-drawstring-pouch-519090.html


----------



## LOREBUNDE

caroulemapoulen said:


> She already has her own thread there
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/my-first-prada-baby-drawstring-pouch-519090.html


 Opps, sorry!  I just noticed now.


----------



## bonny_montana

Love your new Prada and your collection too.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

*Lorebunde*: No problem 

*Bonny_Montana:* Thank you so much!


----------



## Ilgin

I am dyin for the PS1 and the Nightingale -forever in my wishlist 
And the Bals ROCK! Great great collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## miu miu1

Love your collection!
The miu miu is great!


----------



## amusic20

Beautiful!  My fave's the Givenchy


----------



## caroulemapoulen

miu miu1 said:


> Love your collection!
> The miu miu is great!



Thank you so much, I love that one too, I've been hunting it forever! Finally got it around one month ago. 



Ilgin said:


> I am dyin for the PS1 and the Nightingale -forever in my wishlist
> And the Bals ROCK! Great great collection, thanks for sharing!



I was lusting for the PS1 for almost one year, before I got it, and I love it so much! I just received the Nightingale, and I thought I would never get one, but I was sooo lucky! And finally it's mine! 



amusic20 said:


> Beautiful!  My fave's the Givenchy



I understand your choice! I love it! It has the best leather, OMG!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Hey - another Dane in here 

Great collection, especially love your Bbags and your Givenchy, gorgeous


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Hi Camilla! How fun  It's not often you pop into other Danes here.  And thank you very much!


----------



## flashy.stems

ooh i love your bal pom pom.
you have such a diverse collection, i love it!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you very much, I've been a big Balenciaga fan, and for a while I couldn't find anything else interesting, but that cleared up, finally  And I sold some of my Bals.


----------



## Bay

Very unique


----------



## molinovich

love yours bags but your shoes are fantastic


----------



## mochiblure

I love your collection of bags, and the style you put your outfits together with!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Here's another picture with my Pom Pom:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

molinovich said:


> love yours bags but your shoes are fantastic



Thank you so much, you're so sweet! I'm gonna add some pictures of my shoes too then!



Bay said:


> Very unique


 
Thank you! 



mochiblure said:


> I love your collection of bags, and the style you put your outfits together with!



 Thank you very much, that means a lot to me! Thanks!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Modeling shots of PS1:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Black Balenciaga Oval in action:









Balenciaga bordeaux city:





Bal Pom Pom:

















Bal grey '05 city, just sold her though:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Bal Oval ink:









Just had to show you, my Kate Moss for Topshop panther dress:

















Chloé studded ballet flats, prefall 08





Chloé Sevigny for Opening Ceremony buckle sandals:


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Great collection! Love your shoes and jewelry!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you, lightpinkdaisy!


----------



## airborne

I LOVE THE SANDALS!!!!!

Chloé Sevigny for Opening Ceremony buckle sandals:






[/QUOTE]


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you so much! They are SO comfortable even for their height! I'm very, very happy for them


----------



## Elsie87

Fabulous collection!!!! You have a great sense of style!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks, Elsie!


----------



## Coe

I really love your panther dress  and your Miu Miu bag. You have a great sense of style


----------



## Smellyfeet

gorgeous collection! I love the blue satchel!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

You're so sweet, thank you everyone, once again! I've very happy for all of your comments!


----------



## ayla

How amazing is your Nightingale !


----------



## tillie46

Quite a collection, and your photos are great!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ayla: Thanks a lot! I just got her, and took her out some times now, she's wonderful!

tillie46: Thanks a lot  I'm very glad you like them


----------



## scarcici

Congrats! Cute collection !


----------



## caroulemapoulen

*scarcici*: Thanks a lot


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I took pictures of the shoes, sandals and boots I use the most currently:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Some very bad pictures, sorry, of my Chloé babies!


----------



## miss gucci

great collection...love every piece..


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks a lot, *Miss Gucc*i!


----------



## airborne

your style girl...show us more ...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Talena.airborne: Thank you very much, I'm very happy that you like my stuff! I will post more pictures as soon as possible.


----------



## Zucnarf

I love your collection, especially Givenchy nightingale!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks Zucnarf! 

Here's a little new stuff from me:


----------



## miss gucci

ooh yowza..that stuff is hot,,...love the shoes and everything..and the fury bolero is tdf..


----------



## redskater

nice collection, I love that proenza, such a pretty color!


----------



## Tasi

Your Bordeaux Bal city is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Elsie87

Your new additions are so cool!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I got some more stuff. 


















Acne Atacomas in grey (limited edition, only available at My Theresa)


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Some more:


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Love your new stuff  Those studded heels (post from Nov. 11) are gorgeous  - mind if I ask where they're from ...?
and the spiked bracelet, fun and stylish all at once - great!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Of course you can ask  And thank you very much!

They're from Topshop, they're from their Boutique line, so they're leather all the way. Their name is Panic, and were 125 pounds online. I got them from eBay for 55 pounds including shipping.


----------



## molinovich

You have a great sense of style


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks everyone, I'm so happy you take your time to comment in my thread! It makes it so much more fun to post new stuff!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I just got my Acne Limited Edition Atacomas in gunmetal:


----------



## Myblackbag

Great collection. Love all of your bags!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks a lot


----------



## slinks

Love seeing pics of your bags and shoes, *Caroulemaloulen*! You have great taste and some super amazing, rare pieces... great collection!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks Slinks.  I've been hunting some of them for years, sometimes I'm lucky to get my hands on them eventhough they've been out of the stores forever. I love moments like that.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Absolutely LOVE your Nightingale and PS1.


----------



## thegoreprincess

And I love all your shoes!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

thegoreprincess: Thanks a lot! I love those two bags a lot too! And my shoes, I certainly do have something about my shoes.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I just got the Pamela Love claw bracelet in solid silver:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Here it is on my wrist:


----------



## Myblackbag

I love that bracelet!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## danae

I love your collection of bags, shoes and clothes, you have a wonderful sense of style.  Topshop really has great stuff, it's like no other high street shop. Ever since they started shipping outside the UK I got some great pieces myself!

My favourite pieces from your bag collection are your two Oval clutches, I have an emerald green and I've been desperate for a darker color for aaages!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I've had an emerald one too, but I got the option to trade it into the black one, and so I did, green isn't my best color, unfortunately. 

And yes, Topshop is wonderful!

I just ordered these pieces today:


----------



## Babi

Woohoo! Caroulemapoulen's collection!
I always love your pictures and your sense of style...and that gorgeous Nightingale


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, Babi! I'm very glad you like my stuff! 

I already planned two new purchases, but they won't arrive until next year, but I can reveal one of them!! Look at my wishlist!!  I finally got it - Prada bow clutch in black with pink bow!!!


----------



## danae

congrats! Your clutch collection is becoming absolutely tdf!

Can't wait to see pics of the Prada clutch, when it came out two years ago I couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks! I couldn't find it either, so I'm glad it finally popped up!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I got a bunch of shoes, waiting for them to arrive:

Balenciaga:











Emma Cook for Topshop x 2:





(I'm going to dye the zebra part black though:





New dresses:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

And here's pictures of my wardrobe:


----------



## fashion_mom1

Love it all.


----------



## alleriaa

wow i love your collection (and your blog  ) , esp. your Balenciagas! 
Those Balenciaga heels are tdf! You def. have to shoot some modelling pics when they arrive!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks a lot  I'm glad you like it.


----------



## purse lady

love your style ! and  especially your Givenchy Nightingale Maxi !!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

purse lady said:


> love your style ! and  especially your Givenchy Nightingale Maxi !!


Thanks a lot, she sure is wonderful! 



alleriaa said:


> wow i love your collection (and your blog  ) , esp. your Balenciagas!
> Those Balenciaga heels are tdf! You def. have to shoot some modelling pics when they arrive!



Oh, I didn't see your comment until now, sorry! I'm glad you like my stuff and my blog  I will post pictures when they arrive


----------



## aprilraign

Great collection!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you very much 

I just bought this Rika leopard printet jacket:


----------



## Ilgin

caroulemapoulen said:


> I got a bunch of shoes, waiting for them to arrive:
> 
> Balenciaga:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma Cook for Topshop x 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm going to dye the zebra part black though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New dresses:


 
Beautiful new additions, especially the Balenciaga heels- they r iconic!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

llgin: Yes they are, I hope they fit me!!


----------



## airborne

caroulemapoulen said:


> I just got my Acne Limited Edition Atacomas in gunmetal:


----------



## airborne

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thanks Zucnarf!
> 
> Here's a little new stuff from me:


----------



## More bags

Beautiful collection - thanks for sharing!


----------



## beljwl

great collection!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you all of you  I'm very happy that you take your time to comment, if means a lot!!


----------



## OG_Baby

Fabulous!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks Sewon!

Got some new stuff:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

My hair and makeup yesterday for new years:


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

happy new year !!Love your style!!!


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

May I ask you about  High-heeled shoes,pls. You  have so many beautiful shoes, which brand of shoes do you think is so comfortable??  TIA


----------



## caroulemapoulen

RUIRUIWINTER said:


> May I ask you about  High-heeled shoes,pls. You  have so many beautiful shoes, which brand of shoes do you think is so comfortable??  TIA



I actually find my Chloé Sevigny for Opening Ceremony most comfortable, they're sooo nice to wear and I can wear them all night!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I just got these today in the mail:


----------



## 4everglammm

WOW. Gorgeous shoes. I love both your new pairs but the boots are too cute!. All your new clothes and shoes are nice. Excellent style. What did you wear for New Years eve. Any modeling pics. Love your studded hair band.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

No, I didn't come around for any modelling pictures, sorry 

But I wore the black draped jacket (H&M Trend), lace skirt grey (from Topshop), cashmere blend tank top in black (Topshop) and CS for Opening Ceremony buckle wedges and the Prada pouch  

All posted in this thread


----------



## 4everglammm

caroulemapoulen said:


> No, I didn't come around for any modelling pictures, sorry
> 
> But I wore the black draped jacket (H&M Trend), lace skirt grey (from Topshop), cashmere blend tank top in black (Topshop) and CS for Opening Ceremony buckle wedges and the Prada pouch
> 
> All posted in this thread


 
Sounds nice. Im sure it looked great on you.  We finally got a H&M store which I totally love. Very cute clothes for great prices.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

4everglammm said:


> Sounds nice. Im sure it looked great on you.  We finally got a H&M store which I totally love. Very cute clothes for great prices.




Congrats on the H&M!! I wouldn't live without it


----------



## pseudonymph

Your style is damn amazing. And on a related note, I envy the way you wear all of this so well. I'm not ballsy enough to look natural wearing a lot of that, but you look like it was all made for you. Love!

Don't suppose I can come just..._live_ in your closet? I'm a wee little thing, don't take up much room, and only ask to snuggle occasionally with your shoe collection.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, I'm glad you think I wear it well. :shame: 

Hehehe, you're funny! Of course you can come live in my closet, it would be fun  Can I get you to clean it and keep it nice and tidy for me?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I bought this tempete mini mini coin purse from Balenciaga today:







And then I received my Bleu Nuit Louis Vuitton scarf:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I took some more pictures of my collection:





Emma Cook for Topshop, Proenza Schouler, My Favorites





Chloé, Chloë Sevigny for Opening Ceremony, Topshop Boutique





Zara, Balenciaga, Acne





Chloé, Chloé, My Favorites





Chloë Sevigny for Opening Ceremony, Balenciaga, Chloé





Chloé, Proenza Schouler, Emma Cook for Topshop





Chloé, My Favorites, My Favorites


----------



## airborne

caroulemapoulen said:


> I took some more pictures of my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma Cook for Topshop, Proenza Schouler, My Favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloé, Chloë Sevigny for Opening Ceremony, Topshop Boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara, Balenciaga, Acne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloé, Chloé, My Favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloë Sevigny for Opening Ceremony, Balenciaga, Chloé
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloé, Proenza Schouler, Emma Cook for Topshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloé, My Favorites, My Favorites


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I got these pieces:


----------



## juicyincouture

your bags say alot about you. classic and streamlined with an edgy twist, love! your shoes are tdf studs are one of my weaknesses.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you very much  I'm so happy that you take your time to comment on my stuff, and that you like it


----------



## Nola

I just *knew* you were european just by looking at your collection! Utterly gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Hehe, how fun! Is it that obvious? I didn't even know.  Thanks, I'm glad you like my stuff


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm dying at this thread. Your clothing and shoes are AMAZING. I love your style, i wish I could look like that and actually afford all this stuff! Stupid school loans


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Please don't die  Thank you very much  I'm glad you like my stuff 

I'm a student too actually, but I live in Denmark, education is free here, and we get support from the state. So it's a lot easier for me.


----------



## PurseMinimalist

Caroulemapoulen, I've never seen anybody, in real life or in magazines, with the exquisite taste that you do! I love the versatility and variety of your bags, clothing, and shoes! Keep it up! I really enjoy looking at your finds.


----------



## Sonita

wow you've got an amazing collection there


----------



## californiaCRUSH

caroulemapoulen said:


> Please don't die  Thank you very much  I'm glad you like my stuff
> 
> I'm a student too actually, but I live in Denmark, education is free here, and we get support from the state. So it's a lot easier for me.



That's amazing! I wish it was the same way in the United States. it would make things so much easier on my parents. 

What inspires your style?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

californiaCRUSH said:


> That's amazing! I wish it was the same way in the United States. it would make things so much easier on my parents.
> 
> What inspires your style?


 
Hmmm, that's a though question  I don't really read magazines anymore, but I read blogs, but I don't find a lot of them very inspiring, but once in awhile I find a thing (clothes, bags, shoes whatever) that fit my style perfectly. I also gets inspired by MKA Olsen a lot, I think they're the celebs I enjoy the most actually. 



PurseMinimalist said:


> Caroulemapoulen, I've never seen anybody, in real life or in magazines, with the exquisite taste that you do! I love the versatility and variety of your bags, clothing, and shoes! Keep it up! I really enjoy looking at your finds.


 
Oh my, that was a huge compliment! Thank you SO much, I don't even know what to say. :shame: Thank you!! 



Sonita said:


> wow you've got an amazing collection there


 
Thanks a lot, Sonita! I'm very happy you like it.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I saw you in the MKA thread which is how I stumbled into this one  I can definitely see elements from their style in yours, but I also really love how you don't copy them like many people do.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you, I'm glad you don't think I'm a copy of them


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I did some topshop damage:

















topshop.com


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Me today at Copenhagen Fashion Week


----------



## jolie98

caroule, absolutely adore your style! bravo!


----------



## flower71

great collection, love your style!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you very much both of you, I'm very happy for your nice comments


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I just recieved my Prada Bow Clutch from '07, I've been wanting it forever, and finally one came up for me


----------



## caroulemapoulen

My new jacket


----------



## miss gucci

love them all but love the givenchy the most..thanks for sharing..


----------



## danae

Woo hoo!! Congrats for the Prada pink bow, dear, it's amazing! I love all your bags, you have a great and varied collection. I expect you to get a Chanel next


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks sweetie  I'm glad you like it  I am surely considering a Chanel at the moment, but it isn't appropiate for uni everyday, so I might hold that thought for a little while


----------



## Nordy's girl

Oh my goodness, your collection of handbags, clothes, jewelry and shoes is stunning! I LOVE your nightengale handbag and all of the Balenciaga's are gorgeous, especially those shoes! Your style is amazing, I really like your silver claw bracelet as well. It was so much fun to go through your thread and drool over all your pics! Thanks so much for posting all the pics, I can't wait to come back and see more of what you've added!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Nordy's girl said:


> Oh my goodness, your collection of handbags, clothes, jewelry and shoes is stunning! I LOVE your nightengale handbag and all of the Balenciaga's are gorgeous, especially those shoes! Your style is amazing, I really like your silver claw bracelet as well. It was so much fun to go through your thread and drool over all your pics! Thanks so much for posting all the pics, I can't wait to come back and see more of what you've added!



Oh, thanks you very much, Nordy's girl!  I'm happy you liked my stuff and that you wanna come back later 

I thought it was fun to not only post bags, but also shoes, accessories and some clothes, because it's all a part of my style.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Latest buy those Chloé wonders


----------



## Bhadra

I love your shoeeeees which u're wearing with the PS1 bag!!!! which make are they? and all the bags are gorgeous!


----------



## Bhadra

ooops sorry, I just saw the pics of the shoes! they're chloe, so now I know ) when did u buy them??? I want to have them as well!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much! They're from Chloé as you found out. I got them last year. Maybe you could be lucjy on eBay, but they're rare, and very overpriced.


----------



## yeliab

HOLY COW!!  Look at your gorgeous bags!!  The PS is TDF!!   WOW!  I want that bag!  

The Prada drawstring... Whoa - that's a piece of eye candy alright!  

Gorgeous collection!!  Whew!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, yeliab  I'm glad you like them  I just took the PS1 out today, she was great as always!!

I wore this to uni, with Balenciaga Pom pom.


----------



## Lady Moe

Very Nice Collection, Wonderful style!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much Lady Moe!


----------



## airborne

love these ...congrats! 



caroulemapoulen said:


> Latest buy those Chloé wonders


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks, airborne


----------



## caroulemapoulen

My outfit today:


----------



## Bhadra

caroulemapoulen said:


> My outfit today:


 Love the outfits, and all ur outfits in general 
But if I were u I would wear ur blue LV leopard scarf here 
Love the rock chic + boho style


----------



## notoriousliz

Very pretty collection!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Bhadra said:


> Love the outfits, and all ur outfits in general
> But if I were u I would wear ur blue LV leopard scarf here
> Love the rock chic + boho style



I know that would have been the obvious choice to most people, but I hate to be matchy-matchy, I don't find it very appealing.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## caroulemapoulen

notoriousliz said:


> Very pretty collection!



Thank you so much.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I bought this ring


----------



## airborne

i love it!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Yes, isn't it great??  I love it too.


----------



## Jaded81

Wow! Gorgeous modelling pics! And that snake ring is such a unique piece!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you very much, Jaded! i'm glad you like my stuff.


----------



## Ilgin

The snake ring is FABULOUS! I just love your sense of style!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much llgin! I very flattered that you like my style.


----------



## Coe

Wow I just LOVE your snake ring and I adore your fashion sense


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, *Coe*! 

I ripped Topshop boutique


----------



## biabiabia

your collection is so perfect....i would've bought exactly the same ones (even in colour!) if i could!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you, that's one awesome comment  That rarely happens right? That you meet someone, where you love the entire collection. I often wanna exchange the color or the style of a bag or something.


----------



## HotCocoa

You have amazing style!!  But most of all, I  your shoe collection, especially the Balenciaga & the strappy Chloe wedges!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, HotCocoa! Both pairs where bargain actually, from eBay. I love bargains


----------



## caroulemapoulen

New pictures of my bags together:

Givenchy Nightingale, black with silver hardware '08
Balenciaga Pom Pom black Giant Covered Hardware '09
Proenza Schouler large PS1 midnight '08
Balenciaga Oval clutch Ink '06
Balenciaga Oval clutch Black '06
Miu Miu Tie Dye clutch '07
Prada Velvet Drawstring Pouch '09
Prada Tessuto Bow clutch '07
Marc Jacobs wallet
Proenza Schouler Midnight wallet '08
Bottega Veneta wallet '08
Balenciaga Porte Monnaie Tempete '09


----------



## caroulemapoulen

My outfit today:


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## Aliki

you have a great taste!  love everything!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks, Aliki! :shame:


----------



## drel39

i am drooling over those booties you've got  a few pics up. great style!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks, Drel! I love my Chloés too! They're wonderful. :shame:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

My outfit from last night:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I did some Topshop damage, I'm addicted to their cashmereblend items, and now they launched a maxidress in that mix, so I had to get it


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I got this Pamela Love mood ring from my regular Pamela Love pusher


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Today:


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## caroulemapoulen

I got 2 new dresses:


----------



## peafleut

Your collection and style is amazing. Very rock chic. Would you mind telling who made the  brown leather and shearling coat? It's really stunning. You have many lovely pieces. I shall be checking back often.


caroulemapoulen said:


> Some more:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

peafleut said:


> Your collection and style is amazing. Very rock chic. Would you mind telling who made the  brown leather and shearling coat? It's really stunning. You have many lovely pieces. I shall be checking back often.



Thank you so much, peafleut! I'm glad you like my stuff. The jacket is from H&M Trend  And it's real leather.


----------



## vanessamcqueen

You have an amazing taste in bags! Love it all!


----------



## joojoo

Great collection!


----------



## ehemelay

Your bags are impressive, but I must confess that I just love looking at your jewelry!!  Your serpentine ring is so beautiful.

Do you just happen upon these treasures, or do you make a special effort to go "jewelry shopping?"  I always find myself admiring other women's rings, bracelets, etc. - but I never remember to search for my own!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ehemelay said:


> Your bags are impressive, but I must confess that I just love looking at your jewelry!!  Your serpentine ring is so beautiful.
> 
> Do you just happen upon these treasures, or do you make a special effort to go "jewelry shopping?"  I always find myself admiring other women's rings, bracelets, etc. - but I never remember to search for my own!!



Thank you so much :shame: 

I actually search eBay a lot and buy most of it online. So no, I don't go jewelry shopping, but if I happen to find something I'll get it. But it rarely happens where I live. So I have to get it online.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

My outfit from today:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

New stuff:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

My new Miu Miu tie dye bag from '07.










And My LV scarves together:





A replacement pair of the Prada fish sandals, since my old ones will die soon 





A Rika Leopard dress:


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## FreshLilies

Love your pink prada clutch!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much


----------



## caroulemapoulen

My Mad Marys arrived today:






My outfit from yesterday:


----------



## Tee Tee

I love your style!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you very much, Tee Tee!


----------



## ReisKitty

Your entire collection is inspirational! Rocker chic/Bohemia/Girly Perfection! Your MIU MIU Tie dye bag is such a stunning clutch! 

I love all the dark colors in your wardrobe- I'm not one for bright colors, but your bags bring that pop of color everyone needs!

I really enjoyed all you pics & thanks so taking the time to share


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Ohh, thank you so much :shame: I'm very happy that you liked it!


----------



## snowtire

i'm in love with your PS1 and nightingale. 

photos of PS1 are soo mouth watering. i checked your blog where you said your soul to get it and i totally can see why!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much! I'm glad you like them


----------



## accio sacculus

LOVE your B-bags!  They are TDF!    Congratulations on a gorgeous collection!    Love your style!


----------



## airborne

You rock!!! Love your style...





caroulemapoulen said:


> new stuff:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much!  I'm glad you like it


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I forgot to show you my newest bag, PS1 in smoke!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Some outfits from lately:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Another outfit:















My Pamela Love collection:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

And then I bought almost the entire Fashion Against AIDS collection from H&M:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

And new shoes, Wisteria, and a ring, both from Topshop.com:











And then I'm all in for short skirts atm:

Proenza Schouler inspired:





Gina Tricot:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

And then I added another snake-piece to the collection:


----------



## airborne

Wow o wow...love it!


----------



## eggpudding

This is such an amazing style thread. I love your shoes and accessories collection especially  The Mad Marys, Opening Ceremony wedges, Balenciaga heels, wow!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks Airborne and eggpudding  Thank you so much for taking your time to comment! It means a lot to me.


----------



## Blo0ondi

very cute collection 
i'm dieing 2 have a Proenza Schouler i'm sooo confused i cant decide on th medium or large but definatly i'm goin 4 th midnight color unless i saw a nicer color.. wht do u think???

thnx 4 sharing


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Blo0ondi said:


> very cute collection
> i'm dieing 2 have a Proenza Schouler i'm sooo confused i cant decide on th medium or large but definatly i'm goin 4 th midnight color unless i saw a nicer color.. wht do u think???
> 
> thnx 4 sharing



I'm all for the large, always! Maybe even XL one day. But never medium.  It won't fit my MacBook Air and that's a requirement I have. 

Other than that I LOVE my midnight! And I find it very versatile too, smoke is gorgeous too, but I think it will stain easy and get nailscratches easier too.

Midnight has absolutely no stains or scratches!!


----------



## StrikeMeFirst

caroulemapoulen said:


> Prada drawstring pouch '09:



I absolutely adore this bag..I'm looking to buy it


----------



## caroulemapoulen

StrikeMeFirst said:


> I absolutely adore this bag..I'm looking to buy it



Thank you very much!  Where did you find one, you can buy, if I may ask?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I bought some new stuff lately:

Nué Notes maxi's












Dr. Martens Pascal Croco boots









Christopher Kane dress:





H&M Top:





Vintage boots:


----------



## amusic20

Neat new items!  I wish I could pull off a maxi but I'm too short


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I'm super short too! No problem to pull it of though, I'm sure you can do it too!  I hate all those limitations, don't listen to those  Maxis makes you seem higher actually!


----------



## hambisyosa

Wonderful collection. Plus u have a great sense of style.


----------



## Chineka

Love the PS1 and the Balenciaga


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, both of you  That means do much to me!


----------



## anniepersian

Oh wow I just tried on the hennes top today! It didnt suit me but it looks great on you!

I love your dr martens too!


----------



## tsuzen

The midnight PS1 is on my wish list- but they ares sold out everywhere! what I'm really lusting after (besides the nightingale) are your chloe booties! nice!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Annie: Unfortunately it's not me in the picture  But I think it suits me too though.

tsuzen: Thank you very much, I love my mignight!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I got more new stuff 

Pamela Love rings on sale:










Topshop stuff:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Saint Tropez dress:





Givenchy boots:















And I ordered this Louis Vuitton Leopard Cashmere scarf, Gris Marine:











Danys:


----------



## ChrisyAM15

caroulemapoulen said:


> And then I added another snake-piece to the collection:


 
 I love this thread..you surely know what style means!!!
I love everything of yours!!! 
Please can you tell me where you got the above snake piece?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ChrisyAM15 said:


> I love this thread..you surely know what style means!!!
> I love everything of yours!!!
> Please can you tell me where you got the above snake piece?



Aww, thank you very, very much! :shame:

I got the earpiece from this site: http://www.blackrose.co.uk/index.php?leaf=E234


----------



## ChrisyAM15

caroulemapoulen said:


> Aww, thank you very, very much! :shame:
> 
> I got the earpiece from this site: http://www.blackrose.co.uk/index.php?leaf=E234


 
You're so sweet, thanks for your reply 
Will def buy it because I really love it!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ChrisyAM15 said:


> You're so sweet, thanks for your reply
> Will def buy it because I really love it!!!



You're welcome! I'm glad I could help 

And yes, it's a really great piece - and for a very reasonable price.


----------



## DamierAddict

amazin collection!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you very much, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I did a little Topshopping:










topshop.com


----------



## eggpudding

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thanks Airborne and eggpudding  Thank you so much for taking your time to comment! It means a lot to me.



It's my pleasure 

Lovely new buys since I last visited this thread. I'm a fellow Topshop addict too! I love all your new buys from there + Pamela Love rings +Jessica Simpson shoes+ Givenchy boots!!  

PS. You should so be a stylist!


----------



## eggpudding

^Actually, on second thought..maybe you are one?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Heheheh, thank you! That was one huge compliment!  No, I'm not, but I certainly wouldn't mind becoming one, one day. Maybe I'll get lucky!

And about your signature: I can only recommend nightingale, but I'm considering Darcy in black myself.


----------



## eggpudding

^ See new siggy, I've decided to go for the black Darcy too! Great taste we have  But so far I've only seen the black with brass online and not black with silver, which is what I really want..


----------



## caroulemapoulen

HAHAHA, I actually like the one with brass, but like you, I haven't seen one with silver. Maybe it's not made with silver studs yet?


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Your collection is amazing..


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you so much! :shame:

I'm glad that you like it! And I hope that you guys find it okay, that I post everything I get, not only my bags. I think it gives a great overview, and it shows my whole style, instead of just my bags.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love your pieces! Don't think I could pull them off though, but they're beautiful.


----------



## LovesYSL

I am dying over your style! Love, love, love your bag collection! You've just convinced me I need a PS 1 and I LOVE snake jewelry and yours is to die for! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, both of you! :shame: Your words means a lot to me


----------



## Renate_

Love your collection and love your style!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you so much, Renate_!


----------



## yogi44

Thank you so much! They are SO comfortable even for their height! I'm very, very happy for them 

-----------------
Limo Hire
Slimming Pills


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I got this Prada wonder:


----------



## ChrisyAM15

^^ Woww...gorgeous!!! 
Love it, like ALL your other items!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, Chrisy :shame:


----------



## italianlolita

caroulemapoulen said:


>


 

I am totally in love with your outfits, shoes, and bags!  Where did you get the furry black jacket?  Also where did you get the Balenciaga black and tan sandals? I would die for that Prada red drawstring pouch


----------



## eggpudding

caroulemapoulen said:


> I got this Prada wonder:



:salute:

I LOVE IT. Simply STUNNING.


----------



## Miki56

Wow, great collection


----------



## ladakini

Great collection.

Proenza Schouler PS1 large Midnight '08 is definitely my favorite.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

italianlolita said:


> I am totally in love with your outfits, shoes, and bags!  Where did you get the furry black jacket?  Also where did you get the Balenciaga black and tan sandals? I would die for that Prada red drawstring pouch



Thank you so much. :shame: It's a leather jacket with a mongolian lamb vest. The vest is from Topshop, and the jacket from H&M Trend.

The Balenciagas I got on eBay.  And I was lucky to snatch the Prada up at Harrods, in October, I think it was. 




eggpudding said:


> I LOVE IT. Simply STUNNING.



Thank you so much  I can always count on you in here. 




Miki56 said:


> Wow, great collection



Thank you very much!



ladakini said:


> Great collection.
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 large Midnight '08 is definitely my favorite.



It's one of my favorites too! Thank you


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I forgot to post my new Chloé boots :shame:











And then I got another leather jacket, H&M Trend:


----------



## margaritas

I love your collection and you have amazing style!!

May I know where you bought the Nue Notes maxis from? I'm in love with them!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

margaritas said:


> I love your collection and you have amazing style!!
> 
> May I know where you bought the Nue Notes maxis from? I'm in love with them!



I got them from Nueshop.com, they were on sale for 26$ marked down from $270 ca.  Which size are you?


----------



## margaritas

caroulemapoulen said:


> I got them from Nueshop.com, they were on sale for 26$ marked down from $270 ca.  Which size are you?



Oh no, I was all set to check out then I realise they don't ship internationally? I'm based in Singapore. What a pity as the sale price is amazing!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

margaritas said:


> Oh no, I was all set to check out then I realise they don't ship internationally? I'm based in Singapore. What a pity as the sale price is amazing!




Oh no! Maybe they'll make an exception? Send them an email and ask!!! I'll cross my fingers for you!


----------



## margaritas

caroulemapoulen said:


> Oh no! Maybe they'll make an exception? Send them an email and ask!!! I'll cross my fingers for you!



They just got back to me, unfortunately they aren't able to. And I was eyeing those fabulous 3.1 Phillip Lim wide leg jeans too. Oh well...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

margaritas said:


> They just got back to me, unfortunately they aren't able to. And I was eyeing those fabulous 3.1 Phillip Lim wide leg jeans too. Oh well...



Ah, I'm sorry!!


----------



## margaritas

caroulemapoulen said:


> Ah, I'm sorry!!



It's okay. Anyway I can't wait to see your mod pics of the dresses!!


----------



## shop781

You have amazing style, love everything!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you very much!


----------



## lisaanto

Love your collection !


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much!

You're all so kind! :shame:


----------



## MrsJenG

Great collection.. thanks for sharing


----------



## linhhhuynh

i love your collection!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you very much, both of you!


----------



## Awwgeez

Love your Givenchy!


----------



## airborne

you have the most creative look!! loving it



caroulemapoulen said:


> I forgot to post my new Chloé boots :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I got another leather jacket, H&M Trend:


----------



## shazzy99

Wow, those Bal Oval's are 

You have a great collection.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, both of you.


----------



## Awwgeez

Gorgeous collection! Love everything.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you!


----------



## flirtsy

the prada and chloe boots are stunning


----------



## linhhhuynh

love your PS1 and Bal!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you very much, both of you!


----------



## craziebabe

Proenza Schouler PS1!!!!!!  Love this bag!

I love your style!!  Keep on posting!!


----------



## peach6

great bags!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you, you guys are all so sweet!


----------



## goldbundles

i love your Givenchy.  you've wonderful pieces.  they are all tdf.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you very much!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Omg gorgeous collection!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you! 

COS dress:










H&M bracelet:


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## am2022

Love, love the nightingale and of course the balenciaga!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I bought a few new things

Wasp and beetles for necklace pendants:

















Topshop Leggings:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Topshop dress:






Alexander Wang Boots:






Leopard cape in genuine fur:















Monki fake fur:






Monki dress:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Louis Vuitton 'Gris Marine' scarf:











YSL ring:










Outfit from last week:


----------



## sarah_alderazi

Lovely collection


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thanks!

A little Isabel Marant thing from me, this soooo wasn't meant to happen. Not at all actually. Whoops.
















netaporter.com


----------



## zebrakit

I loveeeeeeeeeeee your collection of stuffs, I want to own all of them!


----------



## Chelsea V

Love them all.  You have a wonderful sense of fashion.  Very classy and a bit edgy.  Love it all! .


----------



## juneping

love your collection!! very tasteful!!


----------



## airborne

as always!

YSL ring:










Outfit from last week:





[/QUOTE]


----------



## margaritas

LOVE the YSL ring!! And you always look fab!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

You have great taste!!!
Love all your new purchases!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Lovin' your shoes and jackets!! You're a fun girl, I know it!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

THank you very much, all of you.  

I didn't get notified about your comments, so I'm sorry for my delay!

I have received some of my stuff:

My Chloé shoes already arrived, I bought them 2 days ago! They were a BARGAIN, I paid 57£, retailprice is &#8364;920, the sticker is still under one shoe, since they're brand new.


----------



## airborne

love the studded jacket you-have-great-style!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks again, Airborne! You're always so sweet!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## danae

^ Caroule, love the fact that you're between "somewhere" and a "town"...


----------



## am2022

love them all .. congrats!



caroulemapoulen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been in here for some time now, and I still don't have a collection thread, so here you go!
> 
> I took this pictures today, of all of them together:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

danae, pretty good planned, eh? 

amacasa: Thanks


----------



## DisCo

I absolutely love the Midnight colour of your PS1!! Looks a lot like the Midnight Blue of Chloe but on the PS1 it looks so divine!! You have great taste and I love every piece you have!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you very, very much, DisCo! I'm glad you like my stuff. 

I wondered if it would be appropriate to post interior pictures too? I recently moved and therefore got a lot of new stuff.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## yakusoku.af

love the prada! its such a bright pretty red!


----------



## danae

Hey girlie! Any new holiday additions? Come on, share!


----------



## Tee Tee

Love your style Diva!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Danae: I'm kind of on a shopping ban. 

But I forgot to show you these, I think?

Topshop dress:





Another YSL ring, I had the gold one already:





My Alexander Wang boots:









My vintage army parka, I added the fur myself:





Topshop dress:


----------



## cupcakes26

I love your Givenchy Nightingale Maxi!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you very much! I took it out today actually


----------



## Flip88

I love your style


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you very much!


----------



## kleo86

loving your style!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks, Kleo!

Latest buy, vintage boots from ebay:


----------



## prettysquare

The boots are super nice! Looks in really good shape for vintage. 
Can I ask what you do to your hair? it has such a cool gradual effect where the ends are lighter than the roots. Maybe it's natural...and I doubt my dark hair can do the same thing...but I could try =)


----------



## ebele

nice nice


----------



## ebele

lovely


----------



## caroulemapoulen

prettysquare said:


> The boots are super nice! Looks in really good shape for vintage.
> Can I ask what you do to your hair? it has such a cool gradual effect where the ends are lighter than the roots. Maybe it's natural...and I doubt my dark hair can do the same thing...but I could try =)



Of course you can! I'm glad you like it. I got highlights around 3 years ago, and since I wasn't happy with them I just wanted them to leave asap!  I used some 'light' highlighter, which I spray into my hair and then I use the hottest option on my hairdryer on the roots, that way I lightened it, level by level, not a lot each time. And now I'm pretty much just letting it grow... 

Maybe not the answer you wanted.  But you could try with the "level by level" lightener? I'm sure it could work.


----------



## airborne

loving the Alexander Wang boots, they almost look like a pair of boots i have...  you're bad to the bone ...as usual, love your style!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, airborne! I'm glad you like them  I haven't worn them out yet, since there's snow everywhere in DK atm.


----------



## Kai Lien

Nice! I love your PS1!!! It's gorgy!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks, Kai!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I got this fur vest/gilet?:


----------



## Perfect Day

love the fur gilet - gorgeous.


----------



## Flaunted

I LOVE your PS1, such a classy colour, it looks like it goes with anything.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you, both of you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Okay, I finally did it.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















I'm insane!

Pictures from netaporter.com!


----------



## fashion babe

i love the red prada!!! so pretty


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you! 

I've added another Prada to the collection:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

And then I received my glitter boots from Giuseppe Zanotti:
















I also bought this dress in the sales:


----------



## Yeimi3

I just adore your looks and your confidence!  You've inspired me to be more daring (again) in my wardrobe.  Can't wait to see more...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Yeimi3 said:


> I just adore your looks and your confidence!  You've inspired me to be more daring (again) in my wardrobe.  Can't wait to see more...



Aww :shame: Thank you so very much!  It means a lot to me, I'm very, very happy for it. Thanks again. 

It's funny, because I don't feel that I'm especially daring or anything, but I do realize that not anyone would wear silver glitter boots, for example.


----------



## eggpudding

Ooh, I haven't checked in in a while -  smashing new purchases! 

The glitter boots are hot  and you make me want a green YSL arty ring soo bad even though I have turquoise and lapis already


----------



## caroulemapoulen

eggpudding said:


> Ooh, I haven't checked in in a while -  smashing new purchases!
> 
> The glitter boots are hot and you make me want a green YSL arty ring soo bad even though I have turquoise and lapis already



Welcome back, eggpudding, nice to see you again  The green one is NICE! I love it! So go ahead 

Another couple of things:


----------



## danae

Omg girl. What is that dress? I must have it.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Hehe, it's from ASOS, you can find it here, it's even on sale. 

http://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1223286


----------



## More bags

Great collection -  I love your blue PS1.  Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## Ilgin

love your YSL arty collection.I was this close buying one of the arty rings but changed my mind, they are way overpriced on ebay!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Ilgin: Yeah, they sure are. I got mine from the stores.  And thanks 

More bags: Thank you!


----------



## missgiannina

love your givenchy...great collection


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you very much!


----------



## falbags

BEST bag collection of purse forum so far.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Awww! THank you so much!


----------



## Coe

I totally love your outfit and that bracelet is just amazing. I love your style really much.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you very much!!


----------



## ElephanyGirl

stunning! i think you have impeccable taste


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much! :shame:


----------



## cookiecthulhu

i love your style. your like Kate Moss gone a little bit goth.
per.....fec.....tion (Rachel Zoe inflection)


----------



## danae

You look fabulous as ever, caroule! 

I just discovered a shoe line I know you'll love, it's called Minimarket, they do lots of great wedges!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

thxs fr sharing


----------



## lovieluvslux

You're shoes are amazing... everything rocks in your collection!  Post more pictures.  You put yourself together well!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Oh, thank you so much, everyone! I'm blushing here, you're so sweet! :shame:

Danae: I know Minimarket, they're Swedish. I was at their fashion show last year here in Copenhagen. 

Here's what I wore today:


----------



## ElephanyGirl

i love your looks


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you very much!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Pictures from the ECCO Walk In Style Award this tuesday during Copenhagen Fashion Week, I'm wearing TOpshop, Chloé, Vintage, Balenciaga, Pamela Love, Louis Vuitton:


----------



## slinks

^Love this look! How walkable are the shoes you're wearing?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thanks!  I think they're quite walkable, I wore them all night, also on my way there and on my way home, though I had ballerinas I my bag I never wore them.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I bought the Miu Miu tie dye clutch (again), some of you might have seen it in the first pages of my thread. I sold it though, now I found another one, and I bought it, again.


----------



## xisuzhoupanhong

caroulemapoulen said:


> Prada drawstring pouch '09:


Amazing!


----------



## xisuzhoupanhong

caroulemapoulen said:


> I bought the Miu Miu tie dye clutch (again), some of you might have seen it in the first pages of my thread. I sold it though, now I found another one, and I bought it, again.


I'm puzzled how this bag works.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thanks! 

About the Miu Miu, eh, what do you mean?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

awesome collection.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Outfit snapshots from today:


----------



## ElephanyGirl

what wallet do you use?


----------



## SkeeWee1908

you have a collection...thanks for sharing


----------



## dianahuang

i love your givenchy nightingale


----------



## caroulemapoulen

dianahuang said:


> i love your givenchy nightingale





SkeeWee1908 said:


> you have a collection...thanks for sharing



Thank you very much both of you!



ElephanyGirl said:


> what wallet do you use?



I have 3 different wallets atm. 1 Balenciaga Porte Monnaie (or Mini Mini Coin) in Tempete from '09, then I have 1 from Chloé and 1 from Bottega Veneta. 

Sorry for my late response, I wasn't notified about the replies in this thread. 

Outfit from today:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Here's a "what's in your bag?" post:


----------



## danae

Cool accessories! What are the sunglasses?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thanks!  They're from Tom Ford. 

My outfit from yesterday:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I finally got these Prada wonders, I've been searching for years  Now I just hope they fit me.


----------



## girl12532

You have an amazing collection! After seeing all your goodies, I want to go buy something tomorrow! =)


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you so much! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## CEOsWife

Your Proenza Shoulder PS1 speaks to me. Beautiful!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^They are lovely! I can only recommend them.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I finally got this Prada pouch, which I've been hunting since 2009, sellers pics where bad, so here's one from Atlantis Home:







atlantishome.com

And then I got this camouflage jacket:






zara.com


----------



## Lulugurl2006

^^ Great bag and jacket!! So awesome!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you very much, Lulu!


----------



## zjajkj

Nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## caroulemapoulen

You're welcome!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Today at The Little Mermaid here in Copenhagen:


----------



## airborne

Love your skirt!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you very much, airborne!


----------



## slinks

Love the jacket in these pics! Who makes it?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

slinks said:


> Love the jacket in these pics! Who makes it?



Thank you, slinks! It's from Zara studio.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Wednesday night.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I was at a fleamarket, I got these:


----------



## airborne

the floral dress is beautiful, great for spring - great buys, enjoy.


----------



## ElephanyGirl

LOVE the last look! stunning


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks, girls!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

My new Edie Bow from 3.1 Phillip Lim


----------



## airborne

i love it! it is so cute cute, i like the bow and studded detail, the leather looks thick and buttery


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^The leather is WONDERFUL!! She's sooo pretty, I cannot wait to take her out asap!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I got a pair of sneakers, my first in years. I'm really not a sneakers girl, but I can see these work for me.






Topshop.com


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Great modeling pics - looking good!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you very much!


----------



## airborne

rock on caroulemapoulen! you have amazing style - thats way im always checking in to see all the lovely goodies and purchases - fabulous style


----------



## caroulemapoulen

airborne said:


> rock on caroulemapoulen! you have amazing style - thats way im always checking in to see all the lovely goodies and purchases - fabulous style



Thank you, sweet airborne. I love that you keep visiting my thread, it's so nice to know that people come back.  

I don't know if you already do, but you can consider to read my blog too, I post there daily.


----------



## ElephanyGirl

so pretty! your hair looks extra great lately.. what is different about it?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ElephanyGirl said:


> so pretty! your hair looks extra great lately.. what is different about it?



You think? Thanks! 

I got a haircut, lost around 15 centimeters, I find it a bit too short and a bit too straight cut, but I'm getting used to it, I guess.

And then I started wearing my hair with a sideparting (is that the right word?) again, it's been a while since I did that.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## airborne

Will do - thanks for the invite dear 




caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you, sweet airborne. I love that you keep visiting my thread, it's so nice to know that people come back.
> 
> I don't know if you already do, but you can consider to read my blog too, I post there daily.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Cool! 

My new Prada sandals, and my new Prada drawstring pouch.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today:


----------



## airborne

as usual you look awesome, i love that military style jacket! Your new Prada  additions are so cute - the drawstring pouch is so adorable - i like the studded details and design, and the sandals are just as fabulous. caroulemapoulen you have a very unque / creative sense of style - love it much! You amaze me with your lovely purchases


----------



## gogoroflcopter

The color of your Proenza Schouler PS1 is just gorgeous!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

airborne said:


> as usual you look awesome, i love that military style jacket! Your new Prada  additions are so cute - the drawstring pouch is so adorable - i like the studded details and design, and the sandals are just as fabulous. caroulemapoulen you have a very unque / creative sense of style - love it much! You amaze me with your lovely purchases



Thank you so much, once again! I love to wake up to read your sweet comments, you always make my day, thank you for that. 



gogoroflcopter said:


> The color of your Proenza Schouler PS1 is just gorgeous!



Thank you! I really like it's color too. 

Here's my new Prada baby with my old Prada baby, I actually have another one of the fringed wonders on it's way - in grey!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

And here she comes, she just arrived today:






And then I got some new lingerie:


----------



## ElephanyGirl

i wish the h&m around here had lingerie


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^I understand, they have some great stuff! I have around 7 H&M's here I think, so I have some options.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

New picture of the collection, it's never been bigger.  :weird:


----------



## Elsie87

^Such a unique collection! LOVE it!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you very much!!


----------



## airborne

lovely collection -- i  everything, thanks for sharing with us


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks, airborne!  

I've bought some new stuff, again.  Dress and top from Monki, sunglasses from Gina Tricot:














Edie Bow in action with my Evil Bunny bell:


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## lollipom

caroulemapoulen said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1


ur PS1 is gorgeous!!! may i ask is it medium or large? i was thinking of either one but i confuse of getting medium or large... can you give some advice?? TIA


----------



## caroulemapoulen

lollipom said:


> ur PS1 is gorgeous!!! may i ask is it medium or large? i was thinking of either one but i confuse of getting medium or large... can you give some advice?? TIA



Mine is large. It can carry a 13'' MacBook without trouble, which was why I choose that size.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## eggpudding

The Prada sandals and glitter flats are so special, and fit you perfectly somehow! Love everything  And the updated collection shot is super, I really like your Bal Ghosts (?)


----------



## caroulemapoulen

eggpudding said:


> The Prada sandals and glitter flats are so special, and fit you perfectly somehow! Love everything  And the updated collection shot is super, I really like your Bal Ghosts (?)



Thank you so much, eggpudding! 

They're Bal ovals actually, from 2006. The only year they were made. I love that style.


----------



## eliza

i love your collection of bags / clutches - there isn't one that i don't adore! NEVER get rid of your ovals, those are just stunning!

I love your beetle hair clip, so unique! can i ask where it's from?

i also just wanted to say that i love your signature silhouette - jacket, mini skirt or dress, tights and always cool shoes and bag. you're super cute and have great style


----------



## mimichan

love you style, you rock girl :urock:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

eliza said:


> i love your collection of bags / clutches - there isn't one that i don't adore! NEVER get rid of your ovals, those are just stunning!
> 
> I love your beetle hair clip, so unique! can i ask where it's from?
> 
> i also just wanted to say that i love your signature silhouette - jacket, mini skirt or dress, tights and always cool shoes and bag. you're super cute and have great style



Aw, thank you so much! 

The beetle is made by me actually. 

And thank you again, I never really thought about my signature silhouette, so it's nice to get aware that I apparently have one, haha.  But yes, I'm all in for dresses, skirts and small jackets. 



mimichan said:


> love you style, you rock girl :urock:



Thank you so much!!


----------



## tinad2004

i absolutely adore your whole collection! i love love love your miu miu tie dye clutch and the Givenchy tote!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you sooo much!! 

From today:


----------



## eliza

wow! you made the beetle?! it's gorgeous!

keep posting! i really enjoy all your updates


----------



## caroulemapoulen

THank you very much, eliza!


----------



## eggpudding

caroulemapoulen said:


> ^Thank you sooo much!!
> 
> From today:



You are adorable when you smile! 

And of course, great outfit. Are your boots Alexander Wang?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

eggpudding said:


> You are adorable when you smile!
> 
> And of course, great outfit. Are your boots Alexander Wang?



Thank you so much, eggpudding  Yes they are, anoucks from last FW collection.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

Love your collection! Love them all!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you very much, Camilla!

I just ordered these Giuseppe Zanotti boots, which I already have in the silver version:


----------



## eggpudding

It's me again  

I normally hate plaid shirts but the dark green is so refreshing and well-styled! And your black glitter GZs are so cool and on-trend  Can't wait to see what you pair them with.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Welcome back, eggpudding  

Thank you! I'm glad you like my styling of the plaid shirt. I got it at a fleamarket for around $2. Yeah!


----------



## chrisse o

OML, I  ya shoe collection......


----------



## chrisse o

The bracelet is to DIE for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

very chic! Loves your pieces!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you very much, girls!


----------



## airborne

-- love the glitter detail




caroulemapoulen said:


> ^Thank you very much, Camilla!
> 
> I just ordered these Giuseppe Zanotti boots, which I already have in the silver version:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks, airborne!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## airborne

love your printed harem pants caroulemapoulen, i also like that you coordinated them with the camouflage jacket -- great combo


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you very much


----------



## eliza

love your maxi Givenchy... or is it even in your collection anymore (it appears to be an older pic)?

I just bought a maxi nightingale and I'm pretty excited, waiting for the mail is the hardest part! how did/do you find yours to be?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you very much! 

It's still in my collection yes, so far. It's for sale though, I need the cash and I don't use it enough. I love it tough and I'd love to keep it, if I was a billionaire.  But I'm not, unfortunately.

Here's the collection atm:

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag...oulens-collection-519734-28.html#post18977340


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I got this Prada cosmetic pouch in the sales today. E.T. lååves it too, as you see.


----------



## bekstar1

Love your unique collection and style! x


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you so much!!


----------



## mlag724

You are very unique. That's a *GOOD THING*. Congrats:urock:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

mlag724 said:


> You are very unique. That's a *GOOD THING*. Congrats:urock:



Aww, thank you.  It means a lot to me, thank you all for taking your time to comment in here!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today, at the Carlsberg brewery.


----------



## airborne

awesome patterned pants, love how you dressed them up with the black blazer, great styling dear










[/QUOTE]


----------



## kaorujo

Great collection!


----------



## angerine

I have a question for you regarding your midnight ps1. Does the coloring fade? In general, how has the coloring been holding up? I just recently purchased a midnight, so I was wondering. Btw, I really love your collection, especially the ps1.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

angerine said:


> I have a question for you regarding your midnight ps1. Does the coloring fade? In general, how has the coloring been holding up? I just recently purchased a midnight, so I was wondering. Btw, I really love your collection, especially the ps1.



My midnight is from the first collection, and I've noticed they've changed the way they make that color today. But mine looks exactly as when I bought it over 2 years ago.  I hope yours will do the same!


----------



## susu1978

I like your collection


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you!

I came around NAP's further reductions, woops!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## ElephanyGirl

^LOVE all your festival outfits! very fashionable, yet practical


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you so much!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Isabel Marant dress, Marni sandals, Prada bag, Pamela Love cuff






Zara blazer, Etoile Isabel Marant skirt, Alexander Wang boots, 3.1 Phillip Lim bag, Pamela Love necklace, eBay tee


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## caroulemapoulen

And then I've bought a few things:


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## eliza

the sandals are super fun!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thanks!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Nice new stuff


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you! 

I bought some more new stuff:

First and most important, my Bekett boots from Isabel Marant, aka my Whoopie Cushion boots, haha:
















Pictures Net a Porter

My own pictures of the whoopie cushion boots


----------



## caroulemapoulen

H&M stuff:
















Etoile Isabel Marant coat in green:






Gina Tricot jacket:


----------



## asianjade

Like your new stuffs.


----------



## Nectarine25

caroulemapoulen said:


>



From a rock chick to another - that purse is TDF!! May I ask who is it by?

Love your chic rock-boho style


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Nectarine25 said:


> From a rock chick to another - that purse is TDF!! May I ask who is it by?
> 
> Love your chic rock-boho style



Thank you so much! :shame:

And of course! It's from Vlieger & Vandam. You can find it here: http://www.vliegervandam.com/

Asianjade: Thank you so much!


----------



## mlag724

Love your new purchases. They're beautiful. Very curious what kind of weather is in Denmark? Are there seasons like in the the US? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

mlag724 said:


> Love your new purchases. They're beautiful. Very curious what kind of weather is in Denmark? Are there seasons like in the the US? Thanks for sharing.



The summer hasn't been very hot, and when it's "hottest" here in the summer it's around 28 degrees, the winter gets around -15 degrees at the coldest. So never too hot and never too cold. We can handle the most here. 

Was that what you were thinking? 

And thank you very much!!


----------



## Coe

As always I love your purchases and your amazing sense of style


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Coe said:


> As always I love your purchases and your amazing sense of style



Thank you very much, Coe! That makes me happy. 

I got the Louis Vuitton Leopard scarf in Marine today.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

My new to me Isabel Marant bag:


----------



## PinkPeonies

You definitely have a great sense of style.

I love all your pieces and how you work them together.

Beautiful bag collection too. You make me want to get a PS1.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Awww! :shame: Thank you SO much! That means a lot to me. 

I got some new stuff, again.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## caroulemapoulen

And then I want you guys to meet Isabel :shame:


----------



## ElephanyGirl

nice!!


----------



## Wild

love your style


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you very much, ladies!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## Elsie87

^LOVE that camouflage print jacket! Cool outfit!


----------



## lisanmoose

*caroulemapoulen*, I love your style!That was totally me (with dreadlocks) in my pre-baby days.  Your thread and blog bring back such pleasant memories and that Isabel Marant bag is too die for!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

lisanmoose said:


> *caroulemapoulen*, I love your style!That was totally me (with dreadlocks) in my pre-baby days.  Your thread and blog bring back such pleasant memories and that Isabel Marant bag is too die for!



Aw, thank you very much.  Why did you "move on" from that? 

I considered dreadlocks once actually, but I never really went for it.


----------



## lisanmoose

caroulemapoulen said:


> Aw, thank you very much.  Why did you "move on" from that?
> 
> I considered dreadlocks once actually, but I never really went for it.



I sold out   but I did keep my hair and nosehoop!  and you'd look GREAT with locks!
http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k601/lisanmoose1/ry400_2-1.jpg


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Hmm, my answer apparently never got through to you, you look great with those locks!

I finally got the PS11 in saddle, yay!


----------



## lisanmoose

caroulemapoulen said:


> Hmm, my answer apparently never got through to you, you look great with those locks!
> 
> I finally got the PS11 in saddle, yay!



Thank you and may I be the first to say your new bag is simply stunning- congrats!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much!


----------



## Nectarine25

Wow, that bag is the bomb! Congrats!


----------



## LOUISBOY

Great Collection!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## btchismyvuitton

cute


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Gorgeous thread full of lovely things!!!
I love your collection of ankle boots *caroulemapoulen* and the way you wear them  

And I _covet_ your saddle PS11!!! Are you happy with it?  I'm seriously considering the mini size in saddle


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Straight-Laced said:


> Gorgeous thread full of lovely things!!!
> I love your collection of ankle boots *caroulemapoulen* and the way you wear them
> 
> And I _covet_ your saddle PS11!!! Are you happy with it?  I'm seriously considering the mini size in saddle



Aww, thank you so much 

I do have quite a few ankleboots, I like them very much!

And yes, I certainly am, I just got it last week, so it's still very new for me. But I've worn it a lot already, and I think it suits my wardrobe very well!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From Friday night, the Christian Louboutin party at Stærekassen here in Copenhagen, celebrating the new store:


----------



## Elsie87

^Fabulous! 

Lucky you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks!  And it was fun, I feel lucky.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

great collection


----------



## ivonna

Great collection! I love your shoes!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, both of you!


----------



## ehemelay

caroulemapoulen said:


> From Friday night, the Christian Louboutin party at Stærekassen here in Copenhagen, celebrating the new store:



You must have been so excited to meet Mr. Louboutin!!  He is like a fairytale character.  I can't believe he's real.


----------



## Karilove

I love your collection, especially the prada and miu miu


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ehemelay: Yeah, it was VERY unreal, I'm still not sure I get it, haha. And then I came to think that he actually met the Olsens, OMG. That's insane. A man who met THE Olsens touched my shoulder and I got photographed with him, hahahaha.  Okay, I'm going nuts now, better stop.

Karilove: thank you so much.


----------



## alice87

I like you style and bags. Shoes are very expressive too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks Alice!!






Isabel Marant scarves:











Fnubbu silk shorts:






Soft Gallery pants:






Fnubbu net og notesbog med guldkant:






Fnubbu pants:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I bought a pair of studded loafers that arrived yesterday, so I took them out for a walk: 






Here they are off the feet:











Then I got the Isabel Marant beanie as a present:






And I bought the Céline wallet for myself as a B-day present:






I didn't have the chance to show you my Topshop heels, since they arrived:


----------



## lvsweetness

omg wow, ur stuff is pretty bad ***

those shoes are like a weapon, killer, lol.. i'd hate to be any guy who randomly thinks he can attack you, one kick in the crotch and he'll remember you til the day he dies


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you so much! 

And yeah, the attackers out there should watch it now


----------



## Coe

I always say the same thing but wow I just love your sense of style and those Isabelle Marant scarves and the loafers are to die for


----------



## Elsie87

What can I say? All your latest purchases are amazing again (esp. the IM scarves, the loafers and the Top Shop heels)!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, both of you! 

I really appreciate your comments.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today to an award show celebrating Kopenhagen Fur:


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## saltair

That orange PS-11 is AMAZING and I love, love, love the way you braided your hair!


----------



## lisanmoose

Lots of catching up to do!

1st- Mr. Louboutin?  Really?  Shut-up!  Lucky!!  

2nd- Spiked flats...love, love, love!

3rd- Last ensemb. with vest, scarf, tights and booties...adorable.

Last- love the Wild Thing figurine in the background.  Painted my son's room Wild Things!


----------



## ElephanyGirl

love all these looks!


----------



## miu miu1

Seriously, you are one of the cutest people ever! And I love your sense of style. The way you put your outfits together is fantastic!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

miu miu1 said:


> Seriously, you are one of the cutest people ever! And I love your sense of style. The way you put your outfits together is fantastic!!!



Awww! That's one of the cutest comments I ever got, thank you so much! 



lisanmoose said:


> Lots of catching up to do!
> 
> 1st- Mr. Louboutin?  Really?  Shut-up!  Lucky!!
> 
> 2nd- Spiked flats...love, love, love!
> 
> 3rd- Last ensemb. with vest, scarf, tights and booties...adorable.
> 
> Last- love the Wild Thing figurine in the background.  Painted my son's room Wild Things!



1st - YES! I was soooo lucky 

2nd thank you so much for your comment! The shoes are WONDERFUL to wear!

3rd thanks again 

I have both Carol, K.W. Judith and Douglas  I hope to add Ira soon too! 



ElephanyGirl said:


> love all these looks!



Thank you so much!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

saltair said:


> That orange PS-11 is AMAZING and I love, love, love the way you braided your hair!



Thank you so much! I love the bag too, it's awesome


----------



## luxeobsessed

loving these looks! love the bag  you're adorable!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

luxeobsessed said:


> loving these looks! love the bag  you're adorable!!!



Thank you very much


----------



## LuLovesFashion

This is my first post on the purse forum , but I just wanted to say that I LOVE your collection and your style!!! Everything is amazing! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

LuLovesFashion said:


> This is my first post on the purse forum , but I just wanted to say that I LOVE your collection and your style!!! Everything is amazing! Thanks so much for sharing!



Aww! I'm honoured to be the first one you comment on, thank you sooo much! And welcome!


----------



## MayMay22

your style is really cool...you are my inspiration


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you SO much!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the gold chain accessory draping over your blouse 


caroulemapoulen said:


> Here's another picture with my Pom Pom:


----------



## travelerscloset

Your style is so fabulous! I wish I have a collection like yours! The shoes, bags & especially the wardrobe is TDF! I seriously need a fashion lesson from you ::


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Awww, thank you so much!  I post most of my stuff in here, but else you can have a look at my blog, it's in my signature!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today


----------



## Karilove

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today


 
I'm loving your bag! What kind is it?


----------



## Coe

I love your dinosaur shirt where is it from?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Karilove: Thanks! It's Miu Miu, from like 2007 I guess

Coe: Thank you, it's from Topshop, you can find it on eBay


----------



## Nekko

caroulemapoulen said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1


 
LOVE THE PS1!!

Looks amazing on you


----------



## caroulemapoulen

THank you so much, Nekko!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## caroulemapoulen

I raidet Asos. It better be pretty.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## Ylvan

Liker stilen din!  Dansk design ruler! (Litt norsk men mest svensk, bor i Australia)

Do you still have the Nightingale? LOVE it. But two big for me. Unfortunately.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Ylvan said:


> Liker stilen din!  Dansk design ruler! (Litt norsk men mest svensk, bor i Australia)
> 
> Do you still have the Nightingale? LOVE it. But two big for me. Unfortunately.



Haha, norsk/dansk/svensk i en god blanding er altid hyggeligt! 

And no, unfortunately I don't, it was a bit too big for me too, so I sold it, it happened quite recent though.


----------



## danae

Ach! This thread is too awesome to catch up on, I'd missed the last 10-15 pages or so and I'm stunned once again! Ultimate favourite is the lips pouch from Prada. I have the skirt, and collect anything I find with a lips print. Can you be my online shopping buddy? LOL. Honestly you find the best stuff ever. 

Btw how did you braid your hair in the below post? Can you post a link to a tutorial? I'd love to do it myself!!



caroulemapoulen said:


> From today to an award show celebrating Kopenhagen Fur:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

danae said:


> Ach! This thread is too awesome to catch up on, I'd missed the last 10-15 pages or so and I'm stunned once again! Ultimate favourite is the lips pouch from Prada. I have the skirt, and collect anything I find with a lips print. Can you be my online shopping buddy? LOL. Honestly you find the best stuff ever.
> 
> Btw how did you braid your hair in the below post? Can you post a link to a tutorial? I'd love to do it myself!!



Aww, thank you so much, Danae! I'm so glad you keep coming back to my thread, thanks! 

And of course I'll be your online shopping buddy  I'm glad you asked, haha. 

Here's a turtorial: http://www.velvetsnow.dk/2011/10/09/the-braidy-bunch/


----------



## danae

Woohoo! Added to bookmarks! Thank you darling!  Is it easy to do on yourself or will I need a friend to help?


caroulemapoulen said:


> Aww, thank you so much, Danae! I'm so glad you keep coming back to my thread, thanks!
> 
> And of course I'll be your online shopping buddy  I'm glad you asked, haha.
> 
> Here's a turtorial: http://www.velvetsnow.dk/2011/10/09/the-braidy-bunch/


----------



## peace1029

wow at your collection!! love the red balenciaga and miumiu clutch!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

danae said:


> Woohoo! Added to bookmarks! Thank you darling!  Is it easy to do on yourself or will I need a friend to help?



I did it myself. It wasn't easy easy, but it can be done, maybe with a bit sore arms, but nothing major


----------



## caroulemapoulen

peace1029 said:


> wow at your collection!! love the red balenciaga and miumiu clutch!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Ilgin

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today to an award show celebrating Kopenhagen Fur:


 
love everything about this outfit! The Proenza bag, the platforms and the Pamela Love necklace and your hair ... AMAZING!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Ilgin said:


> love everything about this outfit! The Proenza bag, the platforms and the Pamela Love necklace and your hair ... AMAZING!!!



Aww, thank you so much!


----------



## Ilgin

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today


 
You totally pull off those Beketts!!!


----------



## Ilgin

lol I can go on and on ... There are a lot of updates since my last visit- I need to catch up.

*off to see more*


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Ilgin said:


> You totally pull off those Beketts!!!



Thanks! I'm glad you think so!


----------



## meluvbag

caroulemapoulen said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1


Love the rings on your fingers, nice colors of the stones


----------



## caroulemapoulen

meluvbag said:


> Love the rings on your fingers, nice colors of the stones



Thanks! They're vintage.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I've taken new pictures of my collection of Louis Vuitton leopard scarves:


----------



## Ilgin

^ Your LV scarves are so drool-worthy!!! I love the colors!


----------



## Elsie87

Love love love those scarves!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, Ladies!


----------



## monicaw

caroulemapoulen said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1


Its a lovely bag...looks good


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Monica: Thanks!! 

I got a new wardrobe-thingy, just put all the clothes into it today:


----------



## ElephanyGirl

very nice!! looks great


----------



## Elsie87

Looks great, *C.*!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, ladies!!


----------



## mlag724

Great organization. Congrats. Proably better to enjoy your beautiful things.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Great collection


----------



## caroulemapoulen

THank you very much ladies, I'm very happy for it myself.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

caroulemapoulen said:


> I've taken new pictures of my collection of Louis Vuitton leopard scarves:



Your LV scarf collection is to-die-for!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

caroulemapoulen said:


> Monica: Thanks!!
> 
> I got a new wardrobe-thingy, just put all the clothes into it today:



WOW -- I love your closet! So organized and functional!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, Hermesnewbie!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## Ceila

so pretty collection thnx for sharing ..
i think ur style in PS very classy


----------



## Iwantaspybag

Your entire collection is amazing.  The claw wrist cuff and the serpent ear cuff are my favorite.  And I loved the studded leggings.

You should get a commission from the Top Shop.  Talk about great advertising for them.  I have never shopped there and plan to start.

Mainly I am inspired by the energy involved in creating and wearing your collection.  Maybe it helps that you are a student and have places to go to wear interesting clothes.   I would like to develop a collection in my own current style but I don't go many places other than work or home so I am too lazy to wear interesting clothes.  (Being old is part of it).  

Maybe these questions are too personal so feel free not to answer.  If you consider them rude, forgive me and ignore them.   The questions are all about the process of how you do what you do.

When I look at your amazing purchases, I think how much of your income do you spend on clothes.? No judgment about it--guess I am hoping for inspiration to spend more on my wardrobe or considering fashion a higher priority for spending.

How do you store them?   I saw the pictures of the new wardrobe but it doesn't look nearly big enough to hold all you wonderful purchases.  How do you keep track of what you have?  Do you plan your outfits or spontaneously combine them?  Do you sell much of you stuff to have room for new things?

It sounds like you search for some items for a long time.  What percentage of your purchases are planned and stalked and what percentage of purchases is spontaneous?

Who takes your modeling pictures?  Are your friends into fashion as much as you?  Do you get many comments on your clothes IRL? 

My questions come from the place of "how could I do what you do?"  I consider you to be a role model in your approach to fashion even though my style is very different.

Thanks for sharing your amazing finds.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Iwantaspybag said:


> Your entire collection is amazing.  The claw wrist cuff and the serpent ear cuff are my favorite.  And I loved the studded leggings.
> 
> You should get a commission from the Top Shop.  Talk about great advertising for them.  I have never shopped there and plan to start.
> 
> Mainly I am inspired by the energy involved in creating and wearing your collection.  Maybe it helps that you are a student and have places to go to wear interesting clothes.   I would like to develop a collection in my own current style but I don't go many places other than work or home so I am too lazy to wear interesting clothes.  (Being old is part of it).
> 
> Maybe these questions are too personal so feel free not to answer.  If you consider them rude, forgive me and ignore them.   The questions are all about the process of how you do what you do.
> 
> When I look at your amazing purchases, I think how much of your income do you spend on clothes.? No judgment about it--guess I am hoping for inspiration to spend more on my wardrobe or considering fashion a higher priority for spending.
> 
> How do you store them?   I saw the pictures of the new wardrobe but it doesn't look nearly big enough to hold all you wonderful purchases.  How do you keep track of what you have?  Do you plan your outfits or spontaneously combine them?  Do you sell much of you stuff to have room for new things?
> 
> It sounds like you search for some items for a long time.  What percentage of your purchases are planned and stalked and what percentage of purchases is spontaneous?
> 
> Who takes your modeling pictures?  Are your friends into fashion as much as you?  Do you get many comments on your clothes IRL?
> 
> My questions come from the place of "how could I do what you do?"  I consider you to be a role model in your approach to fashion even though my style is very different.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your amazing finds.



Awww, thank you so much! 

Okay, here we go. 

I already have a 30% off card to the Danish Topshop stores. I got it through my blog. Haha. 

I spend quite a big amount of my income on clothes and stuff. It's my biggest interest and priority. So maybe like 40%. But it's not that easy to put a number on it. 

I sell a lot of my stuff when I get tired of it or if I want new stuff, so actually you do see most of my wardrobe in those pictures, except for some tops and some boots.  I sold my PS1 and a Balenciaga Oval clutch to fund my PS11 fx. 

Hmm, I do stalk a loooot. I have around 40 saved searches email coming in everyday from eBay, and 70 saved searches all in all. So by time I'll always get what I want, haha. 

I have a few friends who are as much into fashion as I am, but most of them are not, no. I get my pictures taken by friends and family. I force them to take them, haha. And yeah, I guess I do get a lot of comments, I'm just used to it, so I don't think much about it, but people do tend to ask a lot about where my stuff is from. 

Please ask if there's anything else!!


----------



## Iwantaspybag

You are very inspiring and very sweet.  Thank you.

BTW--Thinking about your collection and way I like about your collection even though our tastes are different just helped me define my own style:  edgy, witty classic.  Having a name for what I am going for is very helpful.  Thanks again.


----------



## Iwantaspybag

I have been thinking more about your collection.  There are several things that make it special. 

It is a whole, consistent, integrated style--not just bags.

And you or your DH don't have to earn $200,000-1,000,000 a year to replicate it as is the case with some other heavily followed collection threads.

Very impressive.  You are pulling off something that is within the reach of most of us.  You are doing it by application of taste, intelligence, discipline, and energy rather than boat loads of money.  We may not all have taste, but we all have energy if we only channel it as well as you.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

You're very very welcome, I'm glad I can help. 

And no, you're right. I choose to make it a thread with all my stuff, since it's not just my bags that makes my style, so I thought people should have the option to see it all in one place.  

And thank you so much for the compliments, it means a lot to me, that you take your time to comment here!


----------



## minuet

great collection!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I bought a few new things:

Isabel Marant sneakers "Willow"





Isabel Marant Etoile dress





Isabel Marant Etoile coat





Isabel Marant Etoile leopard cord skirt





Topshop pony heels x 2













Topshop boots





Zara dress









Tees





Fur-printed vest





Warm cardigans


----------



## 4213jen

Awesome collection. LOve your jewellery too!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much!


----------



## ElephanyGirl

that dress is to-die-for
where do you plan to wear it?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I thinking New Years Eve maybe?  And thanks!


----------



## FisherGossip

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

You're very welcome!

From today, new coat and skirt:


----------



## travelerscloset

Beautiful as ever!!! I love it!!! I want to live in your closet!!! 
Happy new year, love!!! More power to you in 2012!!!


----------



## MAGJES

Love the Coat!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

That Zara dress is delicious.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

travelerscloset: Thank you so much!  You're so kind!

magjies: Thanks!

Alex Spoils Me: Thank you! I love it too.


----------



## balletgirl

Love the Zara dress too! Very nice collection.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

NYE outfit


----------



## ElephanyGirl

looks great!! love the hair and makeup

just wondering, where did you get the fur charms you wear on your bags? 
thanks!


----------



## Elsie87

You look gorgeous *Caroule*! Happy New Year!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Elphany: They're from Copenhagen Fur. I got the in some goodiebags over the years.  And thanks! 

Elsie: Thank you so much! 

From yesterday:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today, in my new sneakers:


----------



## tobefetching

...there is one piece that stands out to me and I don't think it was mentioned anywhere! Your post on October 22nd, 2009 is a cute collage of pictures of your modeling different items and there is one picture where you are holding your Proenza bag and wearing an off white, flowy top with the most fabulous black blazer with pointed shoulders! May I ask who this blazer is by? It's so fashionable.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

tobefetching said:


> ...there is one piece that stands out to me and I don't think it was mentioned anywhere! Your post on October 22nd, 2009 is a cute collage of pictures of your modeling different items and there is one picture where you are holding your Proenza bag and wearing an off white, flowy top with the most fabulous black blazer with pointed shoulders! May I ask who this blazer is by? It's so fashionable.



Thank you so much, it's from ZARA Studio, so it's super afforable. You should be able to track one down on ebay perhaps.


----------



## tobefetching

Marvelous! Thank you so much... could this possibly be it? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zara-Should...289303?pt=US_CSA_WC_Suits&hash=item33704ae7d7

It's so hard to tell, having never seen it in person, but I figure your detective work might be more reliable.  Thanks again! I'll still scanning through this thread at all of your beautiful things.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

tobefetching said:


> Marvelous! Thank you so much... could this possibly be it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zara-Should...289303?pt=US_CSA_WC_Suits&hash=item33704ae7d7
> 
> It's so hard to tell, having never seen it in person, but I figure your detective work might be more reliable.  Thanks again! I'll still scanning through this thread at all of your beautiful things.



No, it's not the same.
Mine has uniform bottoms. Like 3-4 in each side.


----------



## lisanmoose

caroulemapoulen said:


> NYE outfit



Happy New Year *caroulemapoulen*!  Loving the hair-HAWTT!!^^^^



caroulemapoulen said:


> Elphany: They're from Copenhagen Fur. I got the in some goodiebags over the years.  And thanks!
> 
> Elsie: Thank you so much!
> 
> From yesterday:



Very nice rocking of the shoulder pads.  I loved this look back in the day!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you so much!


----------



## sep

Your collection is UH-mazing!!! I  your Givenchy!  The leather is TDF!  I love all of the modeling pics too!


----------



## taravuitton

you style is fab!


----------



## lulubelle1211

taravuitton said:
			
		

> you style is fab!



Ditto! Love it all!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you soooo much ladies!  I'm so glad you take your time to comment in my thread!
I can soon add a new bag to the collection, yeah!

Here's my outfit from today:


----------



## Elsie87

^That outfit is perfection! LOVE! 

Can't wait to see your new bag!


----------



## ElephanyGirl

that's great! where's the coat from? i adore it


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ElephanyGirl said:


> that's great! where's the coat from? i adore it





Elsie87 said:


> ^That outfit is perfection! LOVE!
> 
> Can't wait to see your new bag!




Thank you so much, sweet ladies! 

Elephany: The coat is from Zara! 
Elsie: Neither can I! I hope I love it.


----------



## farrahmelanie

love your sense of style, and that givenchy is TDF.

come shop with me


----------



## caroulemapoulen

farrahmelanie said:


> love your sense of style, and that givenchy is TDF.
> 
> come shop with me



Thank you!!  I sold the Givenchy though, I never used it anymore, I'm in for cross body bags atm.  I'm getting another one this Tuesday.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Pics of my new bedroom:


----------



## CPrincessUK

Beautiful apartment. I love the decor.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

CPrincessUK said:


> Beautiful apartment. I love the decor.



Thank you so much!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## loves

lovely pics. i remember you from years ago on TFS  i stopped going there as much when i found tpf but i intend to go back more often.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

loves said:


> lovely pics. i remember you from years ago on TFS  i stopped going there as much when i found tpf but i intend to go back more often.



Oh, how fun! Who are you on tFS? I stopped using tFS, they have way too many stupid rules.


----------



## loves

caroulemapoulen said:


> Oh, how fun! Who are you on tFS? I stopped using tFS, they have way too many stupid rules.



also loves. it was years ago


----------



## caroulemapoulen

My new raspberry wonder. 

Proenza Schouler PS1 in medium raspberry suede. Yeah!


----------



## ElephanyGirl

love it!! how beautiful, enjoy 
may i ask where did you purchase from?


----------



## Elsie87

^^Fab colour! Congrats!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Elephany: I bought it used from a friend, it's originally from the store Holly Golightly in Copenhagen, the only place in Denmark to buy PS1's.

Elsie: Thanks!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From yesterday


----------



## LovesYSL

Wow, this thread has grown quite a bit since the last time I popped in. I am loving your collection right now, especially that black bag with the gun outline. Who designed that? It's amazing!


----------



## 19yearslater

I've just been through the whole thread and your style is inspiring. I especially like the mix of high end with winks of pop culture.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Love your collection!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

LovesYSL said:


> Wow, this thread has grown quite a bit since the last time I popped in. I am loving your collection right now, especially that black bag with the gun outline. Who designed that? It's amazing!



Thank you so much! The bag is from www.vliegerandvandam.com



19yearslater said:


> I've just been through the whole thread and your style is inspiring. I especially like the mix of high end with winks of pop culture.



Thank you very much 



Lady Chinadoll said:


> Love your collection!



Thank you!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love your new bedroom!  So tastefully done - the storage, the bed, the carpet --- everything!  I love the wooden pallets (is that what it's called?) turned storage - genius!!!!



caroulemapoulen said:


> Pics of my new bedroom:


----------



## LOUISBOY

Great collection!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

travelerscloset said:


> I love your new bedroom!  So tastefully done - the storage, the bed, the carpet --- everything!  I love the wooden pallets (is that what it's called?) turned storage - genius!!!!



Thank you sooo much! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today:


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Nice collection


----------



## Mlendra

Great collection!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you ladies! Bought these today, as you maybe already spotted in my thread earlier. I sold the old pair in December, since I knew a new stock would arrive in february/march


----------



## WenD08

those boots are hot


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you!

A gift from my boss, Givenchy sandals:


----------



## marzbarz

caroulemapoulen said:


> Prada drawstring pouch '09:


ughh ive been looking for this bag for ages!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

marzbarz said:


> ughh ive been looking for this bag for ages!



It's cute, right?


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## airborne

love love that chunky ring!!

genius - great style as usual!!



caroulemapoulen said:


> Thanks!


----------



## airborne

amazing accessories!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## abby0525

unique collection indeed!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, sweet Ladies. :Smooch:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From this friday, at a masquerade party:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I bought a little Chanel bag


----------



## Elsie87

^^Adorable; you look great!


And I love your new Chanel; congrats!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Elsie87 said:


> ^^Adorable; you look great!
> 
> 
> And I love your new Chanel; congrats!



Thank you so much, Elsie!!


----------



## Masterchee

caroulemapoulen said:


> Balenciaga Pom Pom CGH '09


Balen bags can never go wrong! Cheers to that :rockettes:


----------



## Katjamo

Nice collection! Don't I know you from somewhere? :-p


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Katjamo said:


> Nice collection! Don't I know you from somewhere? :-p



Maybe, Katja.  You seem familiar in some way.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I've been away what seems like forever 

But I just bought these from French eBay, as far as I know only 30 pairs of this color has ever been made and now I own them, yayyyyyy!

And another note, I got them for a VERY fair price, they sold in a 36 (mine are 37) some weeks ago on US eBay for 1200 USD. I paid &#8364;549.    I'm so happy!


----------



## sep

caroulemapoulen said:


> Here's pictures of the seperate:
> 
> Givenchy Nightingale Maxi '08


 
Seriously GORGEOUS!


----------



## sep

I still love this thread...  I SO  your Isabel Marant sneakers!!!


----------



## No Cute

Super fun thread.  I viewed the entire thing over a couple of days (as a treat during my work time).  My favorite of all the pictures is NYE 2011.  You have such fun shoes!  I am a purse girl, but your shoes!  Awesomeness.  And the outfit pics are great!


----------



## ElephanyGirl

i LOVE the ombre nails you posted on your blog!! can you let me know what polish you used for the gold glitter?? thanks, a huge fan of your blog


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ElephanyGirl said:


> i LOVE the ombre nails you posted on your blog!! can you let me know what polish you used for the gold glitter?? thanks, a huge fan of your blog



Awww, thanks! Of course I can. It's just from Sephora, their own brand, a small bottle.


----------



## airborne

miss your posts


----------



## caroulemapoulen

airborne said:


> miss your posts



Aww.  I'll try to post in here more often!

I have a lot, I've just forgot to post it here.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Here's my outfit from yesterday, I went all in on pink:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

And two from a couple of weeks ago:
















And my new Isabel Marant sneakers: Bekett and Bazil:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

New hairstuff from H&M:







New parkas and a tie dye shirt from Weekday:






Outfit from Northside Festival in Aarhus, Denmark:






My new shorts and shirt with panter print from H&M:





An older outfit:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

New MMJ shoes from work:


----------



## wey

Love the collection!


----------



## travelerscloset

I miss your posts! 

I love the long-sleeves top!  May I know where you got it?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

travelerscloset said:


> I miss your posts!
> 
> I love the long-sleeves top!  May I know where you got it?



You mean my green parka-coat-ish jacket? It's from Zara, it's in stores now. And thank you!


----------



## pennybear

Love ur PS!!! Nice color !


----------



## caroulemapoulen

pennybear said:


> Love ur PS!!! Nice color !



Thanks!!


----------



## airborne

love your style caroulemapoulen, very unique


----------



## Mandiixo

OMG WOW.. amazing collection


----------



## caroulemapoulen

airborne said:


> love your style caroulemapoulen, very unique



Aww, thank you so much, airborne! I love that you keep checking back in with me. 



Mandiixo said:


> OMG WOW.. amazing collection



Thank you so much!


----------



## travelerscloset

Yup!  Thanks so much! I hope to grab one this weekend!  


caroulemapoulen said:


> You mean my green parka-coat-ish jacket? It's from Zara, it's in stores now. And thank you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

travelerscloset said:


> Yup!  Thanks so much! I hope to grab one this weekend!



I'll cross my fingers for you!


----------



## Samantha S

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you ladies! Bought these today, as you maybe already spotted in my thread earlier. I sold the old pair in December, since I knew a new stock would arrive in february/march



Hi, I love this boot! It's stylish and chic. Do you Mind to share the brand? You wear it so well


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Samantha S said:


> Hi, I love this boot! It's stylish and chic. Do you Mind to share the brand? You wear it so well



Of course, they're Chloé! They're called Susanna


----------



## Samantha S

caroulemapoulen said:


> Of course, they're Chloé! They're called Susanna





Oh thanks


----------



## Glamouricious

Amazing!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Glamouricious said:


> Amazing!



Thank you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I wore this today:


----------



## airborne

loving the dress, sandals, and adore that Prada, great look


----------



## DonnaHawk

I LOVE your taste, great collection ....Thanks for the great pictures, its fun to visit Denmark with such style


----------



## caroulemapoulen

DonnaHawk said:


> I LOVE your taste, great collection ....Thanks for the great pictures, its fun to visit Denmark with such style



Aww, thank you! 



airborne said:


> loving the dress, sandals, and adore that Prada, great look



Thanks, Airborne! It's from Zara. I have a thing for ombre things. 

This is from today:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I bought a new necklace. E.T. loves it!


----------



## Mlaylac

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> I bought a new necklace. E.T. loves it!



Ohhh I got this, its beautiful!! Not worn it yet though, what're you gonna wear it with? 

I've got a life long fear of ET haha but he's a good replica :s


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Mlaylac said:


> Ohhh I got this, its beautiful!! Not worn it yet though, what're you gonna wear it with?
> 
> I've got a life long fear of ET haha but he's a good replica :s



HAHAHA, I bought it from a family, where the boy (who was meant to be the owner of it) hated it. He was SO afraid. So his mom sold it on eBay - and she was so pleased to see, that he came and lived with me, because she loved him as much as I do. We're friends on Facebook today, haha. And when she sold him, the boy came and claimed the cash.  

I'm gonna wear it with some grey bandtee - it looks awesome with grey! And maybe with a leopard top also. Have to see how that works.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

And then I just snapped some pictures of my IM sneakers collection:


----------



## misstick

It's simply gorgeous 
I'm jealous I don't have the same


----------



## caroulemapoulen

misstick said:


> It's simply gorgeous
> I'm jealous I don't have the same



Thank you! They do pop up on eBay from time to time!


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Best collection I have seen so far. Love all the pics of basically everything, great way to see your personal style.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

BagAddict4Ever said:


> Best collection I have seen so far. Love all the pics of basically everything, great way to see your personal style.



Wow, thank you so much! What a compliment.


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

caroulemapoulen said:


> Wow, thank you so much! What a compliment.



What I love most is that you showcase your personal style not just bags. Really great, wish there were more threads like that.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

BagAddict4Ever said:


> What I love most is that you showcase your personal style not just bags. Really great, wish there were more threads like that.



Thank you! I really appreciat that you like that. I just find it very important to show all of it, since bags are not what defines my style, you know?


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you! I really appreciat that you like that. I just find it very important to show all of it, since bags are not what defines my style, you know?



I totally agree and know exactly what you mean. Hopefully I will stop being so lazy and create a thread similar to yours. Very unique.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

BagAddict4Ever said:


> I totally agree and know exactly what you mean. Hopefully I will stop being so lazy and create a thread similar to yours. Very unique.



Great idea! I'd love to follow  I'm on my way to have a look asap!


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

caroulemapoulen said:


> Great idea! I'd love to follow  I'm on my way to have a look asap!



Once I start mine I will have to give you a shout out for sure for the inspiration.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

BagAddict4Ever said:


> Once I start mine I will have to give you a shout out for sure for the inspiration.



Do that!


----------



## misstick

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you! They do pop up on eBay from time to time!



Sorry, but I don't buy from ebay anymoyre. Too many fakes, in sprite of the antifakes  regustaions the put up one oe yeau ago. 

However, il you can give me the exact model, I''l set up an alert so if one is sold on ebay, I'all have it authenticated by the forum before buying it
Thnaks a lot


----------



## caroulemapoulen

misstick said:


> Sorry, but I don't buy from ebay anymoyre. Too many fakes, in sprite of the antifakes  regustaions the put up one oe yeau ago.
> 
> However, il you can give me the exact model, I''l set up an alert so if one is sold on ebay, I'all have it authenticated by the forum before buying it
> Thnaks a lot



I follow all the searches it pops up in, and I've never seen a fake of this style ever. 

Search for Prada ombre or prada glace.


----------



## fruitbingo

love all the bags, very good collection


----------



## caroulemapoulen

fruitbingo said:


> love all the bags, very good collection



Thank you, FruitBingo!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I bought a skirt and a new watch!


----------



## Myrkur

caroulemapoulen said:


> I bought a skirt and a new watch!



Where did you get the watch from?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Myrkur said:


> Where did you get the watch from?



eBay! It was super cheap. Just search for Darth Wader watch.


----------



## Dhalia

your thread is really fun! i love your outfits and your bags. i love the shoe pic with the pokemon in the background, and E.T. wearing the necklace  
and i have to say i can feel a new love growing for PS1 bags, they aren't popular where i live so i guess not really exposed to them, they look great!
thank you for sharing!


----------



## Myrkur

caroulemapoulen said:


> eBay! It was super cheap. Just search for Darth Wader watch.



Thank you! It's for my BF, he's looking it up on eBay right now


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Dhalia said:


> your thread is really fun! i love your outfits and your bags. i love the shoe pic with the pokemon in the background, and E.T. wearing the necklace
> and i have to say i can feel a new love growing for PS1 bags, they aren't popular where i live so i guess not really exposed to them, they look great!
> thank you for sharing!



Thank you so much! I'm very happy to hear that. 
ANd PS1's are awesome! Just don't carry anything too heavy in it, they certainly don't like that. 




Myrkur said:


> Thank you! It's for my BF, he's looking it up on eBay right now



It's a childrens watch, so maybe it'll be too small for his wrist, I'm still waiting for mine, so I'm nervous if it'll even fit my wrist.


----------



## Dhalia

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you so much! I'm very happy to hear that.
> ANd PS1's are awesome! Just don't carry anything too heavy in it, they certainly don't like that.



LOL that's funny! Bags with an attitude!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Dhalia said:


> LOL that's funny! Bags with an attitude!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I bought this gigantic H&M cardigan today:


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Love your heels!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Love your heels!



Thank you so much! 

They're Notabene, which is also my job, haha, so I got them online at our store:

http://www.notabene-shoes.dk/product/6851/notabene-notabene-p1316-pam-scar.aspx


----------



## eliza

I absolutely love our style, you always look fantastic. It's been a while since I checked this thread, I should come back more often! I love how you organize your shoes in those boxes with the photo of what's inside! Where did you find those? 

Keep posting, this is one of my favorite threads!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

eliza said:


> I absolutely love our style, you always look fantastic. It's been a while since I checked this thread, I should come back more often! I love how you organize your shoes in those boxes with the photo of what's inside! Where did you find those?
> 
> Keep posting, this is one of my favorite threads!



Aww, thank you sooo much, Eliza! I'm glad you like it.

The boxes are from a Danish site called Jakodan, you can find them here, they're super cheap:

http://www.jakodan.dk/shopView.asp?page=12&ct=45


----------



## katmd

great collection! congrats!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

katmd said:


> great collection! congrats!



Thank you, Katmd!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I'm trying to plan my outfits before I go to bed, so I don't end up being too boring. Tomorrow I'll wear this, if it's not too hot!


----------



## Kassandra1986

Your bag collection and wardrobe are both stunning and inspiring


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Kassandra1986 said:


> Your bag collection and wardrobe are both stunning and inspiring



Aww! Thank you very much.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Two buys from today, H&M Trend jacket, which I have been waiting for for 4 months, and a little beanie with ears.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

A few more new things:


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## caroulemapoulen

And a few other things. The PERFECT tee from H&M, gloves with "high five" inside the hand and two jackets/cardigans.


----------



## lyssa01

caroulemapoulen said:


> I'm trying to plan my outfits before I go to bed, so I don't end up being too boring. Tomorrow I'll wear this, if it's not too hot!



I LOVE THIS LOOK!


----------



## lyssa01

caroulemapoulen said:


>



i have the same necklace n h&m combo. Love it:d


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Lyssa: Thank you so much!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi there, was able to grab one from Zara! Thanks for the tip!  Can't wait to wear it 



caroulemapoulen said:


> You mean my green parka-coat-ish jacket? It's from Zara, it's in stores now. And thank you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## jennyx0

I love your style


----------



## caroulemapoulen

jennyx0 said:


> I love your style



Aww, thank you so much, Jenny!


----------



## samah18

Exquisite taste ...love!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

samah18 said:


> Exquisite taste ...love!



Aww, thank you!!


----------



## danae

I just love everything you have and the way you put your outfits together sweetie. I need to start dressing in a slightly more business way, like blazers and blouses with sharp jeans or suiting pants with a nice sweater, a la Marni (ideally!). I wish you were in NYC to go shopping with and give me ideas!  What are your must haves, currently??


----------



## Glamouricious

Love you collection


----------



## caroulemapoulen

danae said:


> I just love everything you have and the way you put your outfits together sweetie. I need to start dressing in a slightly more business way, like blazers and blouses with sharp jeans or suiting pants with a nice sweater, a la Marni (ideally!). I wish you were in NYC to go shopping with and give me ideas!  What are your must haves, currently??



Awww! That would be fun! I've never been to NYC. I would love to go some day soon!

I'm a "skirt-and-a-t-shirt"-kinda girl atm, it's my suit. Haha. And then add all the fun things, shoes, jewelry and a little bag.

Here's 4 of my most recent outfits.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Glamouricious said:


> Love you collection



Aww, thank you so much!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I received my super cheap Darth Vader watch yesterday, I LOVE IT!


----------



## Ellen1982

Great collection, and i sure love ET!! He is great!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Ellen1982 said:


> Great collection, and i sure love ET!! He is great!



Thank you so much, E.T. will appreciate that comment a lot.


----------



## Aluxe

Lovely pieces, every single item! Loving ET alot!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Aluxe said:


> Lovely pieces, every single item! Loving ET alot!



Thank you so much, Aluxe!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I bought a new cardigan today, I had to fix the sleeves, they were too wide for my arms.

Before:






After:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From yesterday:


----------



## DonnaHawk

I love your style ...and...enjoy your thread.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## caroulemapoulen

DonnaHawk said:


> I love your style ...and...enjoy your thread.
> Thanks for sharing



Thank you very much, Donna! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## danae

Huge improvement, congrats! Did you fix it yourself? 


caroulemapoulen said:


> I bought a new cardigan today, I had to fix the sleeves, they were too wide for my arms.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

danae said:


> Huge improvement, congrats! Did you fix it yourself?



Yes, I did. It took around 20 minutes.


----------



## miu miu1

About time I checked in here! Always love your outfits


----------



## caroulemapoulen

miu miu1 said:


> About time I checked in here! Always love your outfits



Awww, thank you!


----------



## Maddy luv

love your bags and outfits


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Maddy luv said:


> love your bags and outfits



Thank you so much!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Very nice!


----------



## dcrazybaghag

now i want a nightingale! great collection!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, both of you!


----------



## kookla99

Great collection! Love that PS1!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

kookla99 said:


> Great collection! Love that PS1!



Thank you so much!

Which one? Smoke, Midnight or Raspberry?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From yesterday:


----------



## kllenore

Very Nice!!! I LOVE the Prada especially!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

kllenore said:


> Very Nice!!! I LOVE the Prada especially!!



Thank you!!


----------



## candyappleofeye

nice collection, especially the nightingale!! and those boots rock btw


----------



## caroulemapoulen

candyappleofeye said:


> nice collection, especially the nightingale!! and those boots rock btw



Thank you so much!

Unfortunately I don't own the Nightingale anymore, I sold it. It became too big for me.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I got a few new pieces:


----------



## danae

Congrats! Love the new necklace! I don't see it on the Gina tricot website, where did you get it?


caroulemapoulen said:


> I got a few new pieces:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

danae said:


> Congrats! Love the new necklace! I don't see it on the Gina tricot website, where did you get it?



I got it in store, in Copenhagen, Købmagergade. But it sold out while I was there. It was new though, so maybe it haven't been online yet?


----------



## danae

caroulemapoulen said:


> I got it in store, in Copenhagen, Købmagergade. But it sold out while I was there. It was new though, so maybe it haven't been online yet?


I don't know if it's too new, I only know I must find it!  Please let me know if you see it again! And if you could post a picture next time you wear it please?! It's just so nice, well, like everything you have!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

danae said:


> I don't know if it's too new, I only know I must find it!  Please let me know if you see it again! And if you could post a picture next time you wear it please?! It's just so nice, well, like everything you have!



I will let you know!!  And thank you so much, once again


----------



## danae

caroulemapoulen said:


> I will let you know!!  And thank you so much, once again



There's few people that inspire my fashion sense like you do sweetie! 
Can't wait for your new outfits and purchases.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

danae said:


> There's few people that inspire my fashion sense like you do sweetie!
> Can't wait for your new outfits and purchases.



Awww! That was quite a compliment, thank you so much, sweetheart


----------



## shopla28

This is truly the most perfect bag collection!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

shopla28 said:


> This is truly the most perfect bag collection!!!



You're too kind, thank you so much!!


----------



## jan01

ps1 love it


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you, Jan01!

I received my new parka coat yesterday and took it out immediately. And then an outfit from the weekend:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Here's another picture of my parka coat:


----------



## minkymorgan

I love everything in your collection you are so stylish and I also became a bit obsessed with your new clothes storage and I finally managed to get my hands on something very similar it comes tomorrow thank you and keep posting


----------



## caroulemapoulen

minkymorgan said:


> I love everything in your collection you are so stylish and I also became a bit obsessed with your new clothes storage and I finally managed to get my hands on something very similar it comes tomorrow thank you and keep posting



Awww! You're cute, thank you so much!  I love my storage, I hope you're going to enjoy yours too!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## irene83

great collection!


----------



## Chrissie82

I sooooo love the scarf! How is it holding up? It looks great!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Chrissie82 said:


> I sooooo love the scarf! How is it holding up? It looks great!



It's holding up quiet fine, it has a few rips, but nothing mayor at all. I have five of those, so I switch daily depending on which color fits my outfit best.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## Penelope75

Love the PS1


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## DonnaHawk

I wore a outfit enspired by your style to a girls night out diner, the outfit was a big hit, 
2 of my friends stated they were going to copy my look.....I told them the look is from 
One of my favorites on the purse forum


----------



## caroulemapoulen

DonnaHawk said:


> I wore a outfit enspired by your style to a girls night out diner, the outfit was a big hit,
> 2 of my friends stated they were going to copy my look.....I told them the look is from
> One of my favorites on the purse forum



Awww, you're so sweet! Thank you!

Which outfit inspired you? :shame:


----------



## DonnaHawk

Your style....you wear in different ways...
I had on black leggings with a pattern dress,  tight on top flares out mini type dress, with a black vest with short boots and a scarf ......large finger jewelry and a colorful bbag

QUOTE=caroulemapoulen;23416795]Awww, you're so sweet! Thank you!

Which outfit inspired you? :shame:[/QUOTE]


----------



## DonnaHawk

Based on this look



caroulemapoulen said:


>


----------



## DonnaHawk

Like this style



caroulemapoulen said:


>


----------



## caroulemapoulen

DonnaHawk said:


> Like this style



Thank you so much, Donna! I'm glad you can use my pictures for something. :shame:


----------



## MiNatt

love ur collection, love ur style!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

MiNatt said:


> love ur collection, love ur style!



Thank you so much, Natt!


----------



## MonicaMarceluzi

caroulemapoulen said:


> From yesterday:


my fav!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

MonicaMarceluzi said:


> my fav!



Thank you very much, Monica!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Coat Mango, jacket H&M, skirts H&M & Mango, blouse Etoile Isabel Marant, scarf LV, boots Alexander Wang, bag Proenza Schouler:


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## luvluv

You have some amazing pieces!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

luvluv said:


> You have some amazing pieces!



Thank you very much! 

From last night:


----------



## miu miu1

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> From last night:



So pretty


----------



## MsBusyBee

love it


----------



## caroulemapoulen

MsBusyBee said:


> love it





miu miu1 said:


> So pretty



Thank you so much, sweet ladies!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From yesterday:


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## jennyx0

You look gorgeous. Wow~


----------



## Straight-Laced

caroulemapoulen said:


>




Such fabulous Beketts you have!  I love the green tongue


----------



## Heart Star

Love your ever evolving bag collection and your super cute modeling shots.
Thank you for sharing


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Heart Star said:


> Love your ever evolving bag collection and your super cute modeling shots.
> Thank you for sharing



Aww, too cute! Thank you so much!! 



Straight-Laced said:


> Such fabulous Beketts you have!  I love the green tongue



Thank you! I'm in love with the green tongue as well!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## Maddy luv

caroulemapoulen said:


>



Love each look, so stylish!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Maddy luv said:


> Love each look, so stylish!!!



Thank you so much, Maddy


----------



## ElephanyGirl

fabulous, as always!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ElephanyGirl said:


> fabulous, as always!



Aww. Thank you!


----------



## PernilleCamilla

Great collections of both bags and shoes! 

Rockin' the cold Scandinavian weather with great style


----------



## caroulemapoulen

PernilleCamilla said:


> Great collections of both bags and shoes!
> 
> Rockin' the cold Scandinavian weather with great style



Thank you so much, PernilleCamilla.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

This is from yesterday:


----------



## cloveo

love the  Proenza Schouler PS1 in blue!!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thanks! I don't own that one anymore, but it was great while I had it!


----------



## DonnaHawk

As always...I love your style.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

DonnaHawk said:


> As always...I love your style.



Awww, thank you so much, Donna!


----------



## jenlovessales

Nice collection!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

jenlovessales said:


> Nice collection!



Thank you!


----------



## dizzyisacow

love it all!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

dizzyisacow said:


> love it all!



Thank you so much!

From today:


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## ElephanyGirl

that plaid outfit is fabulous


----------



## gsweetbunny

Love your bal pom pom bag. Is it a heavy bag, thinking about purchasing it?

Thanks


----------



## birkin girl

Can I ask you what make and model your glasses are in your advitar..? Thanks..x


----------



## caroulemapoulen

birkin girl said:


> Can I ask you what make and model your glasses are in your advitar..? Thanks..x



They're from H&M actually. 



gsweetbunny said:


> Love your bal pom pom bag. Is it a heavy bag, thinking about purchasing it?
> 
> Thanks



I've sold it. But I didn't find it too heavy at all. I even used it for my Mac Pro 13''. 



ElephanyGirl said:


> that plaid outfit is fabulous



Thank you so much! I was afraid it was a bit too much, haha.


___________________________
My outfit from last night.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

velvetsnow.dk/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/IMG_5138.jpg

velvetsnow.dk/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/IMG_5078.jpg

velvetsnow.dk/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/IMG_5030.jpg

velvetsnow.dk/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/IMG_4912.jpg

velvetsnow.dk/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/IMG_4847.jpg

velvetsnow.dk/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/IMG_4795.jpg

velvetsnow.dk/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/IMG_4719.jpg

velvetsnow.dk/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/IMG_4665.jpg

velvetsnow.dk/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/b5151620801d11e2b9fd22000a1fbc16_7.jpg


----------



## arcaedia

caroulemapoulen said:


> They're from H&M actually.
> 
> 
> 
> I've sold it. But I didn't find it too heavy at all. I even used it for my Mac Pro 13''.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I was afraid it was a bit too much, haha.
> 
> 
> ___________________________
> My outfit from last night.




Your makeup and hair look so pretty here!!!  Love the prada clutch too....


----------



## caroulemapoulen

arcaedia said:


> Your makeup and hair look so pretty here!!!  Love the prada clutch too....



Thank you so much!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Since I posted last time:


----------



## Straight-Laced

caroulemapoulen said:


> Since I posted last time:




Love the PS1/LV scarf/IM sneaker combo!!!  
And your Bella Freud sweater is fab!!! (_love_ Bella Freud sweaters)


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Straight-Laced said:


> Love the PS1/LV scarf/IM sneaker combo!!!
> And your Bella Freud sweater is fab!!! (_love_ Bella Freud sweaters)



They're the best! So comfortable! 

And thank you very much


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## handbagahholic

Oh sorry for the mix up!


----------



## handbagahholic

Ah so confused i wrote this on another thread :S 

I ment to say how Amazing your outfit posts are. I love looking through your thread for ideas 
Your PS1 is STUNNING!!!


----------



## handbagahholic

caroulemapoulen said:


>


 
You look FAB! that necklace is stunning!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

handbagahholic said:


> Ah so confused i wrote this on another thread :S
> 
> I ment to say how Amazing your outfit posts are. I love looking through your thread for ideas
> Your PS1 is STUNNING!!!



Aww, thank you so much! I'm glad I'm able to inspire someone out there.


----------



## Elsie87

caroulemapoulen said:


>


 
LOVE the hair! And your style of course


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Elsie87 said:


> LOVE the hair! And your style of course



Thank you so much, Elsie!!


----------



## MissChiara

Great style!
I love how you mix accessories,clothing,bags...!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

MissChiara said:


> Great style!
> I love how you mix accessories,clothing,bags...!



Thank you so much!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## caroulemapoulen

I bought a lot in the chain BikBok today:

Isabel Marant inspired skirts:






Gorilla-printed scarf:





Dresses:











T-shirt:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I made myself a new coat out of the fabric from the BikBok scarves:


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## caroulemapoulen

I wore my new Gucci Soho Disco bag out yesterday, pumpkin leather. YAY!


----------



## Chrissie82

caroulemapoulen said:


> I made myself a new coat out of the fabric from the BikBok scarves:



Wow I love this! You have done a.great job!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Chrissie82 said:


> Wow I love this! You have done a.great job!



Thank you very much, Chrissie!  :shame:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Chrissie82 said:


> Wow I love this! You have done a.great job!



Thank you very much, Chrissie!  :shame:


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## ElephanyGirl

very nice- i love how you organized your wardrobe!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ElephanyGirl said:


> very nice- i love how you organized your wardrobe!



Thank you so much!


----------



## guinness2012

Amazing


----------



## caroulemapoulen

guinness2012 said:


> Amazing



Thank you so much! 

From yesterday:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I bought two H&M Trend dresses on sale:


----------



## Chrissie82

caroulemapoulen said:


> I bought two H&M Trend dresses on sale:



They look so good. You look taller in both. Lovely!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Chrissie82 said:


> They look so good. You look taller in both. Lovely!



Thank you, Chrissie! I'm the smallest of all the small ones, so that's awesome! YAY!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today, and my new Miu Miu pumps:


----------



## handbagahholic

:O i cant even tell you how much i LOVE those maxi dresses! Just been onto website but theyre gone  you look amazing in both!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

handbagahholic said:


> :O i cant even tell you how much i LOVE those maxi dresses! Just been onto website but theyre gone  you look amazing in both!



Aw, thank you! They're from Trend, I don't know where you're located, but one of them is here on the Danish shop, maybe the stylenumber can help you or something:

http://www.hm.com/dk/product/09121?article=09121-A#shopOrigin=SA


----------



## Bratty1919

caroulemapoulen said:


> I bought two H&M Trend dresses on sale:



Love these, esp. the first one!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Bratty1919 said:


> Love these, esp. the first one!



Thank you so much!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I've made a few new items for myself:

Skirt




Set


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From a few days ago:

homemade coat, H&M blouse, Isabel Marant skirt, vintage boots, Proenza Schouler PS1 bag


----------



## ElephanyGirl

homemade? wow! that's amazing, i love it


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ElephanyGirl said:


> homemade? wow! that's amazing, i love it



Yes it is, I made it back in May, now it's finally around time, where it's cold enough to wear it again. 

And thank you so much!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I bought a few old items, that I've been looking for forever. Now I only really need to more items, the Jacob boots and the racoon fur coat from FW10.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## meeper87

The hue of your PS1 is beautiful. Love your clothes rack by the way!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

meeper87 said:


> The hue of your PS1 is beautiful. Love your clothes rack by the way!



Thank you very much! I'm very fond of it as well!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

lucky1985 said:


> nice match!! look good



Thank you so much, Lucky!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Saint Tropez cardigan, H&M skirt, IM pour H&M blouse and scarf, Isabel Marant sneakers:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

My new PS11 camo from Proenza Schouler


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today:


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## caroulemapoulen

Got my hands on these wonders, my friend bought them on sale 1.5 sizes too big, now we made a trade and they're mine, yay!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Bought a Carven coat and a Heartmade belt on work today:


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## Eve.A

Love your collection! you have amazing style


----------



## arhient

your pictures are amazing and beautiful as you are!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, both of you!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I wore my red Chloé Susannahs today:









And another outfit:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Vintage sheepskin fur, which I just made shorter so it will fit my height better.


----------



## ElephanyGirl

what a huge difference that makes, it looks so modern and flattering! great job!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ElephanyGirl said:


> what a huge difference that makes, it looks so modern and flattering! great job!



Thank you so much! Cannot wait to take it out.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I took it out today:


----------



## Eve.A

Love the coat


----------



## scattersunshine

what a fun coat!


----------



## scattersunshine

Shortening it was a great idea! I'm 5'5, so it's a good tip to keep in mind.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Eve.A said:


> Love the coat





scattersunshine said:


> what a fun coat!



Thank you so much both of you!



scattersunshine said:


> Shortening it was a great idea! I'm 5'5, so it's a good tip to keep in mind.



Yes it is! I'm only 5'2.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I bought two new items, one of them from my Holy Grail list, periwinkle blue Chloé Susannahs and Dior inspired earrings:


----------



## Chrissie82

The susannahs are gorheous!!.I bought the navy suede on sale!.


----------



## Chrissie82

caroulemapoulen said:


>



Great bag!!.love the shoes also!.love how you wear your clothes. I like skirts on you the best!


----------



## Chrissie82

caroulemapoulen said:


>



Love this outfit!!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Chrissie82 said:


> Great bag!!.love the shoes also!.love how you wear your clothes. I like skirts on you the best!



Thank you so much, Chrissie! I like skirts the best too actually. 

I just passed on the navy suede in Berlin, I think three pairs must be enough, and I have the periwinkle blue on their way! 

______________________________________________________

I just bought a pair of Chanel sneakers and some skirts at Mango and a pair of suede green shorts at H&M in Berlin:


----------



## Chrissie82

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you so much, Chrissie! I like skirts the best too actually.
> 
> I just passed on the navy suede in Berlin, I think three pairs must be enough, and I have the periwinkle blue on their way!
> 
> ______________________________________________________
> 
> I just bought a pair of Chanel sneakers and some skirts at Mango and a pair of suede green shorts at H&M in Berlin:



Yes I think 3.pair is enough lol. The  chanels look great! I live in my burgundy with coral nike air max nowadays! I love the sneaker trend. Saw some gorgeous Fendi and Valentino (camo) sneakers too!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Chrissie82 said:


> Yes I think 3.pair is enough lol. The  chanels look great! I live in my burgundy with coral nike air max nowadays! I love the sneaker trend. Saw some gorgeous Fendi and Valentino (camo) sneakers too!!



Sneakers is the best, I live in my Marant Bobbys. But the Chanel's are way more comfortable. YAY!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Isabel Marant coat, IM pour H&M jacket & blouse, Zara BF jeans, Proenza Schouler bag, Malene Hocke scarf, Chanel sneakers:


----------



## fashionista1984

Wow, I've been looking at these photos and your style is just awesome!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

fashionista1984 said:


> Wow, I've been looking at these photos and your style is just awesome!!



Awww, thank you SO much!


----------



## Eve.A

Love your style


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Eve.A said:


> Love your style



Thank you so much! 

From yesterday:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I went to the Danish tradition "Fastelavn" this weekend, I was Elliott & E.T.:


----------



## mga13

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> From yesterday:



I loooove your red PS1, beautiful bag!



caroulemapoulen said:


> I went to the Danish tradition "Fastelavn" this weekend, I was Elliott & E.T.:



This looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

mga13 said:


> I loooove your red PS1, beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like a lot of fun!



Thank you very much!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## l.ch.

Wow, caroulemapoulen! You pull everything off! I really mean it, your outfits are amazing and you wear every item so stylish! I have never seen anyone, wearing flawless outfits all the time. And you always seem so confident and happy wearing them!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

l.ch. said:


> Wow, caroulemapoulen! You pull everything off! I really mean it, your outfits are amazing and you wear every item so stylish! I have never seen anyone, wearing flawless outfits all the time. And you always seem so confident and happy wearing them!



Awwww, thank you SO much! That's so sweet of you to take your time to comment, and you made me very happy.  Thanks again.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today:


----------



## ElephanyGirl

looking fab as usual... i LOVE those IM sandals


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ElephanyGirl said:


> looking fab as usual... i LOVE those IM sandals



Thank you, dear Elephany! I'm scared they'll die soon though, my friends' broke after only two hours.


----------



## ohitsjen

Wow! I just found this collection thread, and thought you and your midnight Proenza looked familiar. I realised that I looked through so many modelling photos that you posted maybe four/five? years ago when I was in high school and dreaming of getting a PS1. 

Love the photos you've posted, you look fantastic!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ohitsjen said:


> Wow! I just found this collection thread, and thought you and your midnight Proenza looked familiar. I realised that I looked through so many modelling photos that you posted maybe four/five? years ago when I was in high school and dreaming of getting a PS1.
> 
> Love the photos you've posted, you look fantastic!



Awwww, thank you! I'm glad you're back.  A lot have happened since then! 

PS: Did you get that PS1 you wanted?


----------



## ohitsjen

caroulemapoulen said:


> Awwww, thank you! I'm glad you're back.  A lot have happened since then!
> 
> PS: Did you get that PS1 you wanted?



Your collection has grown! 

Actually... No haha. I've gotten other bags since then but for a while the PS1 fell off my radar. Now I'm contemplating PS1 or the PS11 mini. I think I need to try them on in person before I can make a decision


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ohitsjen said:


> Your collection has grown!
> 
> Actually... No haha. I've gotten other bags since then but for a while the PS1 fell off my radar. Now I'm contemplating PS1 or the PS11 mini. I think I need to try them on in person before I can make a decision



Oh! You should! I still love the style, but I'm more into smaller bags today, so I have the PS1 in medium. I love PS11 too, you probably saw my bunch here in the thread. I only have the classic size though.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I've bought a few things:


----------



## ElephanyGirl

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you, dear Elephany! I'm scared they'll die soon though, my friends' broke after only two hours.



seriously?! what a shame  i hope she was able to get them repaired


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ElephanyGirl said:


> seriously?! what a shame  i hope she was able to get them repaired



I hope so too, she's still waiting for an answer though.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## ohitsjen

caroulemapoulen said:


> Oh! You should! I still love the style, but I'm more into smaller bags today, so I have the PS1 in medium. I love PS11 too, you probably saw my bunch here in the thread. I only have the classic size though.


Yeah, I'm not sure anymore. There are too many bags, and I don't have enough money!  I think I will end up with a PS1 in medium, but I've spent enough on bags this year I think, so it'll have to wait. I'm still iffy about the PS1 'cause of the strap, it's too short for me to wear it crossbody.

Btw LOVE the outfit above! That blazer looks great, and you look stunning!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ohitsjen said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure anymore. There are too many bags, and I don't have enough money!  I think I will end up with a PS1 in medium, but I've spent enough on bags this year I think, so it'll have to wait. I'm still iffy about the PS1 'cause of the strap, it's too short for me to wear it crossbody.
> 
> Btw LOVE the outfit above! That blazer looks great, and you look stunning!



Thank you so much! I just bought, it's the first time I took it out, so I'm very happy you like it! 

Ah, damnit, it's perfect for me for crossbody, but didn't they shorten it, I think they did, because my first two PS1's in large had a longer strap, as far as I remember. :/


----------



## caroulemapoulen

It's been a while, but I've taken pictures of my current bag collection, so I wanted to share it with you guys:

Miu Miu







Prada


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Céline









Saint Laurent





Proenza Schouler















Chanel


----------



## drati

Nice!


----------



## Blairbass

Lovely collection!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Blairbass said:


> Lovely collection!




Thank you so much!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

drati said:


> Nice!



Thank you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I bought some new stuff:

Céline large Trio in Emerald:






Céline regular Trio in Storm:





Proenza Schouler PS1 in medium "Pepe":


----------



## ElephanyGirl

love the PS1


----------

